# Dara live stream Tuesday April 10 at 10am PT....How many will stream?



## jgiun1

I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol

https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


----------



## Rakos

What's the chance of getting the link...???


----------



## jgiun1

Rakos said:


> What's the chance of getting tge link...???


All it said is your invited at top of page from my Uber app.....I wonder if every driver global was invited to stream? Here's the link Rako's (posted above)

https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/

It's probably more like damage control for the murder and the fact they might actually need us more than they thought months ago.


----------



## Cableguynoe

This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for. 

MUGA= Make Uber Great Again

Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for.
> 
> MUGA= Make Uber Great Again
> 
> Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


What do you think it is Noe... Price raises??


----------



## Rakos

jgiun1 said:


> What do you think it is Noe... Price raises??


WAKE UP...your dreaming again...8>)


----------



## jgiun1

Rakos said:


> WAKE UP...your dreaming again...8>)


Floridians to get $2.50 a mile and 30 cents a minute, NY and Cali down to 40 cents a mile


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Improvements to my driving experience does not imply financial improvement imo.


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> What do you think it is Noe... Price raises??


Improvements to ratings. 
Improvements to support. 
Payday advance...

Bunch of nonsense most likely.

If they drop the no show cancel to 3 minutes, that will make me happy.


----------



## Uber's Guber

jgiun1 said:


> What do you think it is Noe... Price raises??


Additional badges.


----------



## @BurntInPhx

Cableguynoe said:


> Improvements to ratings.
> Improvements to support.
> Payday advance...
> 
> Bunch of nonsense most likely.
> 
> If they drop the no show cancel to 3 minutes, that will make me happy.


I want 1 minute cancels in areas that aren't busy. If I'm picking someone up at a house, business or airport they are given an estimated timenof arrival, can see we are coming, they get alerted that we are arriving and then they aren't ready when we get there? "Oh, the driver's here. I better start saying goodbye now, giving 14 people hugs and kisses and grab my leftovers from the fridge." Or perhaps they haven't even gotten off of the plane and gotten their luggage yet?

I also want to see surge appropriate cancel fees. If it's bar close, after a major event or something else where I would earn a higher amount if I took a surge ride, I want to get paid more when they don't show. I'll give people in crowded areas 5 minutes to show up before cancelling, I get it may be difficult to locate your driver among 100 other cars. But if it's 3x surge and you don't show, pay me a $15 cancel fee, not $5. You don't usually get multiple chances at these surge rates.


----------



## Jay Dean

One guess is I bet it's some new tech device that every driver has to use that gives an edge over lyft but that would make sense lol 

And the other is 360 days of change


----------



## Rakos

First words from his mouth...

"Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O

"Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...

You now are REQUIRED to do...

1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...

AND surge has been replaced...

And in it's place nationwide...

We are implementing...

The Charlotte experiment...

Where you get ride credits...

Instead of money for taking surges...

Oh...and the Uber Gocard...

is required now...no exceptions...

we already know how much you make...

We are SURE these changes will help...

Thank you"...

Fearless Leader Dara








Rakos


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Jay Dean said:


> One guess is I bet it's some new tech device that every driver has to use that gives an edge over lyft but that would make sense lol
> 
> And the other is 360 days of change


Is that another 180? Or a full 360 back to square 1?
Sources(anonymous) FUber will pay for maintenance on our vehicles. 
1. Must do 50 trips/week
2. 0 cancel rate
3. 99% acceptance


----------



## Jay Dean

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Is that another 180? Or a full 360 back to square 1?
> Sources(anonymous) FUber will pay for maintenance on our vehicles.
> 1. Must do 50 trips/week
> 2. 0 cancel rate
> 3. 99% acceptance


Since everything they have done has been ice skating up a hill, if they can take it back to the true square 1 with awesome rates, that would be perfect, but you can't unfug a mess this bad lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


Adios.


----------



## Uber's Guber

dctcmn said:


> Can someone remind me to start applying the lube at about 9:45am PT? I'm gonna need some extra time to get it way up in there.


I'm guessing we may all be gettin' the lube job starting 10am Tuesday.


----------



## dctcmn

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm guessing we may all be gettin' the lube job starting 10am Tuesday.


Correct. I can listen to the stream while staying productive by servicing my vehicle with motor oil and bearing grease as well as other preventative maintenance.

I wouldn't listen to it while driving because that would be unsafe.


----------



## ImSkittles

Cableguynoe said:


> Improvements to ratings.
> Improvements to support.
> Payday advance...
> 
> Bunch of nonsense most likely.
> 
> If they drop the no show cancel to 3 minutes, that will make me happy.


Or possibly "up" it to 8 minutes... 
But you'll get an extra dollar. 

https://www.uber.com/en-GB/blog/rider-updates-to-cancellation-fees-and-wait-times/


----------



## uberoff44

During trips you’ll no longer have to use those unreliable GPS apps. Instead, voice directions will be provided live, through your phone, by one of the people who also answers driver support inquiries.


----------



## upyouruber

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


Yaaawwwwnnnnnn! Just another 180 days of change...ing nothing to be announced.


----------



## jgiun1

upyouruber said:


> Yaaawwwwnnnnnn! Just another 180 days of change...ing nothing to be announced.


A driver stimulus check of $3,000


----------



## upyouruber

jgiun1 said:


> A driver stimulus check of $3,000


Yeah, 3,000 rupees that is!


----------



## Scott.Sul

Maybe they will offer weekly incentives like an extra $25 if you complete 100% more trips than the prior week. They offered me an extra $25 a few weeks ago if I completed 25 trips (I usually total around 12 trips a week). They got me to drive more that first week but the following week they increased the goal for more money... and even more the following week. I didn't bite.

Maybe they will be announcing a new global, easier to understand, easier to calculate, surge process. Telling every one there will be no more surge fractions to calculate.. but a set dollar amount. They will tell everyone how successful it was in the Charlotte market and everyone loves it. And how driver's total surge bonuses increased by 25%. (or some other make up number)

It's gotta be one of those.

Maybe they're going to lower pax costs, and driver's pay, so we can get more rides and make more money. 
It was so successful (for them) the last time they did that. Drivers can go from a maximum 2 rides per hour up to 2.2 rides per hour for the same pay... (as long as they ignore the additional expenses).


----------



## #professoruber

Roll out of eliminating surge.....we will give you an extra couple dollars on the trip when we charge the Rider the a 5x surge. $20 for drivers and $100 for Uber. 

But this all means more demand and more money for drivers.


----------



## Kodyhead

I respect him for the balls though I know Travis would never do it lol. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SaintCl89

I have a premonition. Express pool is free, pool is the price of of express pool, x is the price of pool. And so on and so forth. Also, drivers have to pay for access to the platform, tips are split 50/50, and you are required to rent a car from uber for 600 dollars a month. It’s coming


----------



## tohellwithu

Announcement of uber shutting down and saying good bye to everyone. He is stepping down and uber is going bankrupt.


----------



## jgiun1

tohellwithu said:


> Announcement of uber shutting down and saying good bye to everyone. He is stepping down and uber is going bankrupt.


*We have the option of buying a Volvo Suv with holes everywhere for below used retail price.

*Uber engineering department is for hire....grass cutting, yard work, house painting and moving services for 25 cents a trip cost membership.


----------



## Veju

Upcoming improvements Uber driver prime. For$99 a year we will show destination and tip history


----------



## Rakos

Maybe they want to make...

All the drivers subscribe...

To their NEW and Improved app...

Called UberU....8>O

Motto is...Even U are an Uber...

Just get in and drive to work...

And we will automatically bill you...

No muss...no fuss...8>)

Rakos


----------



## dirtylee

uberoff44 said:


> During trips you'll no longer have to use those unreliable GPS apps. Instead, voice directions will be provided live, through your phone, by one of the people who also answers driver support inquiries.


LMAO. can you imagine some ant arguing with both Rohit & the pax on which route to take???



Veju said:


> Upcoming improvements Uber driver prime. For$99 a year we will show destination and tip history


I'd pay that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ant-Man

This is all you need to know about the stream: Which of the following is Dara?


----------



## Rickshaw

I don’t need no stream. Just show me the money!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


10 to 1 it'll be free lube


----------



## MoreTips

I have a feeling its just the official announcement of the Uber GoBank Cards new benifets including a small cash back amount and the introduction of the AAA type service their promoting. The roadside assistance actually might not be a bad deal from what I've seen.

Still though anything but some serious improvements in income will be a disappointment.


----------



## Jo3030

More scams incoming!


----------



## OCJarvis

This is a real legit possibility



MoreTips said:


> I havr a feeling its just the official announcement of the Uber GoBank Cards new benifets including a small cash back amount and the introduction of the AAA type service their promoting. The roadside assistance actually might not be a bad deal from what I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 220432
> View attachment 220433
> View attachment 220434


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


That's my biggest fear that they are launching the Charlotte experiment nationwide. It's something the CEO has to explain over a live stream to try and sell it to us. Otherwise they would just send an email like they've always done, whatever it is, I get the feeling Uber will benefit more than the driver, but they are gonna try and tell you why it's good for us.


----------



## tohunt4me

I will


jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


I will be out making " LIFE CHANGING MONEY "!

Delivering Pizzas !

For CASH TIPS !


----------



## KMANDERSON

Rakos said:


> WAKE UP...your dreaming again...8>)


People are smoking the hopeium



tohellwithu said:


> Announcement of uber shutting down and saying good bye to everyone. He is stepping down and uber is going bankrupt.


Don't get people excited for nothing


----------



## Uber's Guber

MoreTips said:


> The roadside assistance actually might not be a bad deal from what I've seen.


Yeah, you call Rohit for roadside assistance and Rohit sends a ping to a pool driver who rolls up on you and immediately hits cancel the moment he sees you are just another disabled Uber driver.


----------



## tohunt4me

Cableguynoe said:


> This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for.
> 
> MUGA= Make Uber Great Again
> 
> Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


----------



## jgiun1

Jo3030 said:


> More scams incoming!


Short and sweet...and very true... Lol



MoreTips said:


> I havr a feeling its just the official announcement of the Uber GoBank Cards new benifets including a small cash back amount and the introduction of the AAA type service their promoting. The roadside assistance actually might not be a bad deal from what I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 220432
> View attachment 220433
> View attachment 220434


Yea, seen the stuff it offers and not too bad....the roadside would be nice, along with gas perks. I just hate to screw my bank I've been with for 18 years (Been good to Me)


----------



## Jay Dean




----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant

*So......*

*apparently....there's gonna be a few things he's going to introduce. *

*The first will be the "1GAM" program. Uber will give each driver 1 Gift A Month.*

*The first gift will be one of those tool gift sets......something similar to this*










*Except Uber is too cheap and trifling to give the whole package. They'll start by giving you the screwdriver. It'll come gift-wrapped in a vibrant color with your name inscribed on it, along with a fancy chain to hang it from your rear view mirror. *

*Uber's note will read "( insert your name here), accept this gift; hang it proudly in your vehicle so there's no mistake that we enjoy and value you as one of our partners! We consider you a priceless tool, and we need you." *

*Each time you reach over to accept a ping, your hand will gently brush against the screwdriver. With the sun glistening on it, you'll smile and get a warm feeling inside as it reminds you that Uber must really care!"*

*But please don't get it twisted. Uber's gift is their subtle way of letting you know, in plain sight, what they intend to do to you each and every time you get behind the wheel and turn on the Uber App.*


----------



## Uberfunitis

I would like to see rider credit added 50 cents in rider credit per trip give would be nice.

A bonus of 5 cents per mile for drivers with a rating over 4.90
A bonus of 10 cents per mile for driver with a rating over 4.95


----------



## dctcmn

Uber Beacons for everyone! Gotta close that "cheap annoying glowing thing that doesn't really work well and makes you a target for taxis and cops" gap that Lyft has created with Amp.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

The announcement will have to do with making it easier for express pool riders to get mad at having to walk and retaliate by complaining that the driver was impaired.


----------



## Rat

jgiun1 said:


> All it said is your invited at top of page from my Uber app.....I wonder if every driver global was invited to stream? Here's the link Rako's (posted above)
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/
> 
> It's probably more like damage control for the murder and the fact they might actually need us more than they thought months ago.


The referral bonus here is $25. Doesn't sound like they are short on drivers. Lyft's bonus is $350.



Cableguynoe said:


> This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for.
> 
> MUGA= Make Uber Great Again
> 
> Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


Like the "life changing money" promised in their ads?


----------



## Rat

Uber's Guber said:


> Additional badges.


That would be great! I paid off my mortgage with badges.


----------



## cdm813

I wonder if he's just announcing the Uber Debit Card enhancements.


----------



## amibrah

Hoping to see some UberEats changes


----------



## MadTownUberD

I would like to see incentives for maintaining high ratings, high acceptance rates, and low cancellation rates. Basically performance based incentives. That way all the crappy ants can keep making minimum wage and I can make a little more to make driving worth my time for reasons other than fun and a little side cash.


----------



## Ant-Man

The Gift of Fish said:


> 10 to 1 it'll be free lube


Come on, you aren't happy with the coarse sand they're currently using for lube? Entitled drivers, I swear!


----------



## Karl Marx

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


Primarily a PR initiative to try and hold onto some rather disillusioned drivers. Most drivers have not seen the new head of Uber and this is his formal introduction. Uber driver churn and now the added expense of competing for lower commission. What's an Uber manager to do?


----------



## uberparadise

Chauffeur_James said:


> That's my biggest fear that they are launching the Charlotte experiment nationwide. It's something the CEO has to explain over a live stream to try and sell it to us. Otherwise they would just send an email like they've always done, whatever it is, I get the feeling Uber will benefit more than the driver, but they are gonna try and tell you why it's good for us.


The ironic part is at that time many drivers are out there grinding out a living. They have no time to watch a streaming presentation. The low rates tricked the drivers into working 2x as hard just to make the same amount they made in 2015/2016/ Ect. This gig also ruins your relationships because you never see your family or significant other very often. I am sure Dana will be so happy and enthusiastic about the future of Uber all the while the drivers really can't expect anything to improve our position in life. This gig is the ultimate payday loan scam-you smile with the cash u receive, then u have regrets as u realize the net profit u are actually earning.


----------



## JimKE

As I said in another thread, I'm taking a wait and see attitude. I have a lot more respect for Dara than Travis, and I think he's done a very good job since taking over this mess. How it turns out in the long run remains to be seen, but he has done some good things with incredibly difficult challenges on many fronts. And, as we saw in Tempe, the hits just keep on coming.

This is a very risky move for him to take, especially if the delivery doesn't match the hype. When you are making "global announcements" about "major improvements," you'd better present some actual *MAJOR* improvements.

And I can't think of any MAJOR improvement that Uber could make other than *increased driver pay. *

SHOW ME THE MONEY...or *I don't care about anything else you say.* If you just give me the typical Uber psycho-babble about "thinking deeply" and "caring deeply" about drivers, you're just insulting my intelligence.

Things like new debit cards and roadside service are not sufficiently important to put the CEO on a live stream and make a BFD out of. In fact, they're not important enough for the CEO to even mention.

He's either got a MAJOR announcement drivers will love, or Uber has shot themselves in the foot...again.


----------



## touberornottouber

#professoruber said:


> Roll out of eliminating surge.....we will give you an extra couple dollars on the trip when we charge the Rider the a 5x surge. $20 for drivers and $100 for Uber.
> 
> But this all means more demand and more money for drivers.


I'm guessing something like this. They are going to try to make more money for themselves by taking it from us. Right now the surge is the best way for them to do that.



JimKE said:


> As I said in another thread, I'm taking a wait and see attitude. I have a lot more respect for Dara than Travis, and I think he's done a very good job since taking over this mess. How it turns out in the long run remains to be seen, but he has done some good things with incredibly difficult challenges on many fronts. And, as we saw in Tempe, the hits just keep on coming.
> 
> This is a very risky move for him to take, especially if the delivery doesn't match the hype. When you are making "global announcements" about "major improvements," you'd better present some actual *MAJOR* improvements.
> 
> And I can't think of any MAJOR improvement that Uber could make other than *increased driver pay. *
> 
> SHOW ME THE MONEY...or *I don't care about anything else you say.* If you just give me the typical Uber psycho-babble about "thinking deeply" and "caring deeply" about drivers, you're just insulting my intelligence.
> 
> Things like new debit cards and roadside service are not sufficiently important to put the CEO on a live stream and make a BFD out of. In fact, they're not important enough for the CEO to even mention.
> 
> He's either got a MAJOR announcement drivers will love, or Uber has shot themselves in the foot...again.


I'm trying to stay positive too but man is it hard after they gave themselves a 15 cent per mile and two cent per minute raise here in Florida while giving us drivers $0 of it. My morale after that is now at an all time low. I not only feel unappreciated but near totally disrespected by the company. They couldn't even give us a penny of that raise?


----------



## New2This

'Dear Dumbass Partners,

We have been experimenting with geofencing the airports so you morons don't get Surge, but we still screw the passengers like a drunk sorority girl at Cowboys Training Camp by charging HUGE Surge. It worked far beyond our expectations. Turns out there are enough White Earpieces that will sit there and take whatever base rate shit sandwich we serve you.

Starting immediately, we have increased the geofenced area to the area bordered in red.










We are so excited for this development.

Ya miss Travis yet?

Dara'


----------



## MadTownUberD

Everybody wants to get paid more, but rates the riders pay can't be increased without losing at least some business. That means in order for Uber to pay drivers more, it's got to "eat" it by paying drivers a higher % of the fare.

How can we expect to get a higher % of the fare when the company is losing money as it is (if we assume what they say is correct)? It's hard to pay employees and independent contractors when you're out of business.


----------



## touberornottouber

MadTownUberD said:


> Everybody wants to get paid more, but rates the riders pay can't be increased without losing at least some business. That means in order for Uber to pay drivers more, it's got to "eat" it by paying drivers a higher % of the fare.
> 
> How can we expect to get a higher % of the fare when the company is losing money as it is (if we assume what they say is correct)? It's hard to pay employees and independent contractors when you're out of business.


They just increased the rates here 15 cents a mile. They just didn't give the driver any of that. Not even one penny.

Also with the up front pricing, variable pricing and other shenanigans such as charging people in wealthy areas more they have been raising prices for a long time.

The company is losing money in part because it is spending millions on self driving vehicles. That is their choice and it is not a valid excuse for keeping my pay low unless they are going to give me stock (and they damn well should!).


----------



## JimKE

MadTownUberD said:


> Everybody wants to get paid more, but rates the riders pay can't be increased without losing at least some business. That means in order for Uber to pay drivers more, it's got to "eat" it by paying drivers a higher % of the fare.
> 
> How can we expect to get a higher % of the fare when the company is losing money as it is (if we assume what they say is correct)? It's hard to pay employees and independent contractors when you're out of business.


I agree with you 100%, except for one thing.

I don't see the riders responding to higher rates the way you suggest. I've felt for a long time that many riders are just as motivated by being able to pay with their credit card, and the convenience of Uber, as they are by lower-than-taxi rates.

As touberornottouber mentioned above, many markets have seen significant increases in rider fares (either through the base fare increases or upfront pricing). I do NOT see rider demand decreasing or moving to Lyft. I do see them ordering ExpressPoop rather than regular poop, but I don't care because I don't accept those anyway -- so I don't miss my little poop pax.


----------



## MadTownUberD

JimKE said:


> I agree with you 100%, except for one thing.
> 
> I don't see the riders responding to higher rates the way you suggest. I've felt for a long time that many riders are just as motivated by being able to pay with their credit card, and the convenience of Uber, as they are by lower-than-taxi rates.
> 
> As touberornottouber mentioned above, many markets have seen significant increases in rider fares (either through the base fare increases or upfront pricing). I do NOT see rider demand decreasing or moving to Lyft. I do see them ordering ExpressPoop rather than regular poop, but I don't care because I don't accept those anyway -- so I don't miss my little poop pax.


I agree with you for night life, but I tend to drive a lot of morning commuters who "missed the bus" (but I suspect a lot of it is laziness/convenience). I also drive a lot of people to and from the airport because they don't want to pay for parking.

If they have to start paying $10 instead of $6 (for the commuters) or $25 instead of $15 (for the airport pax), they might think twice about using Uber.


----------



## JimKE

MadTownUberD said:


> I agree with you for night life, but I tend to drive a lot of morning commuters who "missed the bus" (but I suspect a lot of it is laziness/convenience). I also drive a lot of people to and from the airport because they don't want to pay for parking.
> 
> If they have to start paying $10 instead of $6 (for the commuters) or $25 instead of $15 (for the airport pax), they might think twice about using Uber.


I don't drive nights, and I also drive the same folks you do, in addition to college students -- who I'm sure you drive as well. What I have always seen is that almost all of my Lyft pax are locals. The only time I get Lyft tourist pax is during spring break, or some of our big events like Ultra. Some of my Lyft pax have told me they use Lyft because it's cheaper (or they think it is), but I have not had anyone tell me they _switched_ to Lyft because it was cheaper -- although I'm sure there are people who have switched both ways for that reason.

IF Uber's increases are unmatched by Lyft, the beneficiary there will be Uber, not Lyft. Uber will make more money (or lose less) and Lyft will not. In the long run, fares have to come up substantially for _either_ company to survive -- so the question is WHEN, not IF. And frankly, anybody either company loses because of pricing are their least-valuable customers anyway.


----------



## Cableguynoe

MadTownUberD said:


> If they have to start paying $10 instead of $6 (for the commuters) or $25 instead of $15 (for the airport pax), they might think twice about using Uber.


While you might be right that some business will be lost, rides simply should not be that cheap that it doesn't hurt pax.

When cable companies raise their rates, they don't think about those that can't pay(although they're convinced that most will pay because they need it that bad), they think about those that will pay.

Find somewhere else to save money.


----------



## #professoruber

touberornottouber said:


> I'm guessing something like this. They are going to try to make more money for themselves by taking it from us. Right now the surge is the best way for them to do that.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive too but man is it hard after they gave themselves a 15 cent per mile and two cent per minute raise here in Florida while giving us drivers $0 of it. My morale after that is now at an all time low. I not only feel unappreciated but near totally disrespected by the company. They couldn't even give us a penny of that raise?


I am guessing they are going to spin it. We are raising rates a nickel per mile but the surge is ours. Drive on suckers!


----------



## KD_LA

New2This said:


> 'Dear Dumbass Partners,
> 
> We have been experimenting with geofencing the airports so you morons don't get Surge, but we still screw the passengers like a drunk sorority girl at Cowboys Training Camp by charging HUGE Surge. It worked far beyond our expectations. Turns out there are enough White Earpieces that will sit there and take whatever base rate shit sandwich we serve you.
> 
> Starting immediately, we have increased the geofenced area to the area bordered in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are so excited for this development.
> 
> Ya miss Travis yet?
> 
> Dara'


Time to move to Hawaii or Alaska?!


----------



## dctcmn

I’m betting on a public execution of Travis.


----------



## Cableguynoe

dctcmn said:


> I'm betting on a public execution of Travis.


Or maybe Dara and Travis will kiss on the lips.


----------



## CJfrom619

It will be a slight improvement on things that don’t matter to drivers but no improvements on things that do or the one thing that does- or pay.

If I could make a change besides increase the fares is to make every rider rate you like the drivers do and to throw the tip option more in the riders face like Lyft does. Lyft in app tips are much better because of the way they present it to the rider. Uber makes it to where the rider has to do a treasure hunt just to tip their drivers.


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> While you might be right that some business will be lost, rides simply should not be that cheap that it doesn't hurt pax.
> 
> When cable companies raise their rates, they don't think about those that can't pay(although they're convinced that most will pay because they need it that bad), they think about those that will pay.
> 
> Find somewhere else to save money.


I'm already paying almost $260/mo for cable+internet for 2 locations (my place, and my mom's), with nothing special in the so-called bundled packages. It's funny how TV ads from Spectrum/TimeWarner (or whatever they want to call themselves today) mock contracts and "expiring offers" from other TV providers, when they pull the same expiring offer BS stunts themselves. Spectrum pricing sucks. 



dctcmn said:


> I'm betting on a public execution of Travis.


Now now, we're a civilized society so don't be talking like that, no public executions... without a public lashing first


----------



## Cableguynoe

KD_LA said:


> I'm already paying almost $260/mo for cable+internet for 2 locations (my place, and my mom's), with nothing special


I'll never forget when the recession was at it's peak and companies where shutting down or laying off left and right everyone thought(even us) that cable companies would be hit hard because it's a luxury,right?

Many were afraid of layoffs.

Some high management guy told us than when people don't have money they cancel their vacation plans. No Disneyland etc etc.
But everyone wants to get home and watch TV every night.
He assured us we had nothing to worry about and he was right.

I continued bringing in the OT when the economy was at it's worst, and cable companies continued to raise rates.

Point is, people will pay for what they really want/need. They'll find some other place to cut costs


----------



## KD_LA

"Uber rideshare" and "Uber SDC" are conflicts of interest in the most major ways. If SDC is to continue (not that it's on solid ground right now), I believe it should be completely separated and completely isolated from Uber rideshare.

With SDC out of the way, Uber can concentrate on taking care of their drivers, not concentrate on screwing drivers in order to develop SDC.


----------



## henrygates

Whenever a major corporation tells me they are going to "improve my experience" I know that really means they found a new way to increase profits at my expense, but have developed a clever marketing announcement to make it sound like a good thing.


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll never forget when the recession was at it's peak and companies where shutting down or laying off left and right everyone thought(even us) that cable companies would be hit hard because it's a luxury,right?
> 
> Many were afraid of layoffs.
> 
> Some high management guy told us than when people don't have money they cancel their vacation plans. No Disneyland etc etc.
> But everyone wants to get home and watch TV every night.
> He assured us we had nothing to worry about and he was right.
> 
> I continued bringing in the OT when the economy was at it's worst, and cable companies continued to raise rates.
> 
> Point is, people will pay for what they really want/need. They'll find some other place to cut costs


I wish it was a luxury -- so I could trim and/or cut it. In my mom's case, she's partially disabled and home-bound, so it's her entertainment and maintains her sanity. And in my case, I do various computer gigs at home (many involving massive uploads) so I can't drop cable for crappy DSL, which in my location's case is a mere 768/384KBps!!


----------



## LuisEnrikee

Let’s keep in mind that this coming from the same company that chooses to remain oblivious to the driver feedback when they say “New Uber express to increase earnings “ even after we all say we don’t want that ! We want better pay.


----------



## BurgerTiime

#pointless


----------



## New2This

MadTownUberD said:


> Everybody wants to get paid more, but rates the riders pay can't be increased without losing at least some business. That means in order for Uber to pay drivers more, it's got to "eat" it by paying drivers a higher % of the fare.
> 
> How can we expect to get a higher % of the fare when the company is losing money as it is (if we assume what they say is correct)? It's hard to pay employees and independent contractors when you're out of business.


My market riders are paying more without flinching. They also like the convenience factor.

As gas prices go up I predict MORE people using Uber/Lyft for rides, but less drivers since it's not worth it for a lot of drivers the more gas increases.

Something's got to give.


----------



## Roadster4

A little bit about Dara Khosrowshahi:

*Dara Khosrowshahi* is an Iranian American businesses and currently the CEO of Uber. Khosrowshahi was previously CEO of Expedia, Inc. He is also a member of the board of directors of BET.com, Hotels.com, and The New York Times Company.

Khosrowshahi is on the list of "Prominent Iranian-Americans" published by the Embassy of the USA, Tehran.

*Born* May 28, 1969 Tehran, Iran
*Nationality* Iranian American
*Salary* $96,400,000

Khosrowshahi was born in 1969 in Iran into a wealthy Muslim family and grew up in a mansion on the family compound. He is the youngest of the 3 children. His family name is derived from Khosrow shah and the Khosrow shah District, areas in the northwest Iran, which were in turn named after Khusrau Shah , king of the Justandis during the 10th century. The words "Kosrow" and "Shah" are both Iranian words that mean "King".

His family founded the Alborz Investment Company, a diversified conglomerate involved in pharmaceuticals, chemicals, food, distribution, packaging, trading, and services. In 1978, just before the Iranian Revelation, his family was targeted for its wealth and his mother decided to leave everything behind and flee the country. Their company was later nationalized. His family first fled to southern France and then immigrated to the United States, moving in with one of his uncles who lived in Tarrytown, NY, In 1982, when Khosrowshahi was 13 years old, his father went to Iran to care for his grandfather. His father was not allowed to leave Iran for 6 years and therefore Khosrowshahi spent his teenage years without seeing his father. In 1987, he graduated from the Hackley School, a private university preparatory school in Tarrytown. In 1991, he graduated with a B.A. in electrical engineering from Brown University, where he was a member of the social fraternity Sigma Chi.


----------



## Mapnik

The changes will be either clearly bad for drivers, or neutral for drivers under the pretense of "improvements"...

If Uber wanted to fix 90% of their service problems, e.g. rampant driver-cancellation and screening, they could start showing destinations and/or fare estimates ahead of time. Unfortunately, we all know the whole enterprise would collapse if they did that. The supply economy in rideshare is predicated on "OK, first we put a blindfold on your head..." The system is all a literal and figurative joke with no punchline.

Uber's profit model is based on maintaining informational asymmetry with the pax on one hand and the drivers on the other. For all the sophisticated talk in places like Silicon Valley, about "free markets" and innovation/creative destruction, most of the bright-shining star businesses of our time are based on creating and protecting monopolies of one form another - the very antithesis of "free market" economics and competition.

I can't wait to hear the bad news.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Wonder what fumes the new CEO will distract us with this time. That 180 days of change was good tomfoolery. They actually had drivers thinking they will make real change and they give us BS instead. If the rates don't go up, **** this change. We don't need new badges and compliments. SMH


----------



## MoreTips

I know Uber was looking into ways to give drivers a chance at Uber Stock even though we are independent contractors it really would not surprise me one bit if they just found a way to dilute there already overly diluted shares by getting drivers to buy some kind of shares at a "partner discount" basically another way to take advantage of gullible ants.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/...ndouts-to-drivers-could-help-steady-uber.html


----------



## June132017

They will take our surge away essentially. Then pay us between $1-$2.50 for surge. 999/1000 times it would benefit Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber

Mapnik said:


> If Uber wanted to fix 90% of their service problems, e.g. rampant driver-cancellation and screening, they could start showing destinations and/or fare estimates ahead of time. Unfortunately, we all know the whole enterprise would collapse if they did that. The supply economy in rideshare is predicated on "OK, first we put a blindfold on your head..." The system is all a literal and figurative joke with no punchline.


Actually if I were really close and I knew the passenger would be ready I would have no problem taking a quick 1 mile trip for $5 provided there was no traffic. The problem is it's usually $3, it takes them 4 minutes to come out, there is traffic and they want to make a stop with NO tip.

During my time as a taxi driver I used to love the short trips during the events when there were tippers in town. You'd pick up a hail drive them down the street and the fare would be $6. They'd toss you a $10 and tell you to keep it. Then you'd pick someone up a couple minutes later and do the same thing. It's totally different with rideshare and much of that is due to the reduced inclination to tip.


----------



## Roadster4

Wardell Curry said:


> Wonder what fumes the new CEO will distract us with this time. That 180 days of change was good. They actually had drivers thinking they will make real change and they give us BS instead. If the rates don't go up, &%[email protected]!* this change. We don't need new badges and compliments. SMH


The 180 days of change initiated right after the previous CEO's exit but before the new CEO assumed his position. The riders are paying a fair amount, in general. What's unfair is the the chunk that Uber receives, i.e. Service Fee, Booking Fee, and etc. If you start checking the Fare Details on all your trips you can see it for yourself.


----------



## touberornottouber

MoreTips said:


> I know Uber was looking into ways to give drivers a chance at Uber Stock even though we are independent contractors it really would not surprise me one bit if they just found a way to dilute there already overly diluted shares by getting drivers to buy some kind of shares at a "partner discount" basically another way to take advantage of gullible ants.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/...ndouts-to-drivers-could-help-steady-uber.html


Honestly though I'd jump on this provided it was a decent discount. I feel we ought to be getting stock already. I'm approaching two years and 2,000 trips with them.


----------



## dctcmn

Cableguynoe said:


> Or maybe Dara and Travis will kiss on the lips.


Only if Travis toe-steps Dara when they smooch. #_alwaysbehustlin'_


----------



## June132017

I would be happy with diluted shares of Uber.


----------



## JimKE

henrygates said:


> Whenever a major corporation tells me they are going to "improve my experience" I know that really means they found a new way to increase profits at my expense, but have developed a clever marketing announcement to make it sound like a good thing.


That was "180 Days of Strange"...except for clever marketing.

*****
And I don't want the stock. SHOW ME THE MONEY!


----------



## jgiun1

I have to admit, I'm intrigued to see the stream now. There's like nothing I could find news worthy about it.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm guessing we may all be gettin' the lube job starting 10am Tuesday.


theres not going to be any lube. We aren't getting any tips. We are gonna get the whole shaft and its gonna be dry...


----------



## jcarrolld

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


That might be like the NFC and the AFC. Pretty much the same thing.


----------



## JimKE

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


Wow...then we could have the BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!!


----------



## KD_LA

June132017 said:


> I would be happy with diluted shares of Uber.


I'm confused... shares of a company that so many others say is losing money?


----------



## bandit13

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


LOVE IT ! How right you are !!


----------



## Yam Digger

Cableguynoe said:


> Or maybe Dara and Travis will kiss on the lips.


Maybe they're going to live stream a gay porno?

Meanwhile, Dara makes 96 million running a company that is hemorrhaging money from every orifice. While over at Apple Corp, Tim Cook makes a "paltry" 8 million at the helm of a wildly successful and profitable company making money hand over fist.

Am I the only who sees something terribly wrong with this?


----------



## mikes424

JimKE said:


> Wow...then we could have the BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!!


Or worst

Also

Why watch?

Would it be worthwhile for a driver to lose driving tine?

A summary or recap would tell us what was said.

Now if a Q&A session was included, that would be a different story.


----------



## Rakos

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


It's called...ULyft...8>O

Rakos


----------



## XPG

mikes424 said:


> Now if a Q&A session was included, that would be a different story.


It's impossible in a dictatorship, built by slave labour!


----------



## Beur

It's the merger of Lyft and Uber he's announcing.


----------



## jgiun1

Beur said:


> It's the merger of Lyft and Uber he's announcing.
> 
> View attachment 220639


LMAO....I might print that up and get laminated for airport pickups


----------



## Bpr2

Jay Dean said:


> One guess is I bet it's some new tech device that every driver has to use that gives an edge over lyft but that would make sense lol
> 
> And the other is 360 days of change


FREE UBER BEACONS TO EVERY DRIVER!!


----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## tohunt4me

Ant-Man said:


> This is all you need to know about the stream: Which of the following is Dara?


LMAO !

" RELEASE THE HOUNDS "!

" FLYING CARS "!
( no pedestrians in air !)


----------



## UbingInLA

New2This said:


> 'Dear Dumbass Partners,
> 
> We have been experimenting with geofencing the airports so you morons don't get Surge.
> 
> Starting immediately, we have increased the geofenced area to the area bordered in red.


He's going to announce a permanent 1.1x boost for all bar closing and rush hours.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Cableguynoe said:


> Improvements to ratings.
> Improvements to support.
> Payday advance...
> 
> Bunch of nonsense most likely.
> 
> If they drop the no show cancel to 3 minutes, that will make me happy.


It should be 1 minute, and that's only so that they can wait inside if it's raining.



tohunt4me said:


> I will
> 
> I will be out making " LIFE CHANGING MONEY "!
> 
> Delivering Pizzas !
> 
> For CASH TIPS !


I'll be at my REAL JOB (you know, the one with benefits, raises, promotions, pension plan).

I imagine most of the drivers will be at another job or sleeping.

If enough drivers tune in, might it surge? Or will they watch it while driving? That sounds like fun, especially when the pax gets to hear what the driver thinks of what Dara says.


----------



## goneubering

MoreTips said:


> I know Uber was looking into ways to give drivers a chance at Uber Stock even though we are independent contractors it really would not surprise me one bit if they just found a way to dilute there already overly diluted shares by getting drivers to buy some kind of shares at a "partner discount" basically another way to take advantage of gullible ants.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/...ndouts-to-drivers-could-help-steady-uber.html


That's an interesting idea but I won't be buying any Uber stock at the $50 billion dollar valuation the most recent investors came in at.



Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


That's what I expected about a year or two ago but then TK made such a mess of the company I figured the idea was dead.


----------



## Kodyhead

Honestly the truth is there is nothing he can say that will make anyone here happy. Lol



henrygates said:


> Whenever a major corporation tells me they are going to "improve my experience" I know that really means they found a new way to increase profits at my expense, but have developed a clever marketing announcement to make it sound like a good thing.


I've been through several commission changes, and they all said they did it so we can make more money lol, I never made more money


----------



## Michael1230nj

I think the Announcement will be that with the Help of President Trump Uber and a team of top flight New York Lawyers. Uber has filed a brief with the United States Supreme Court to overturn the Emancipation Proclamation. This will help Uber satisfy the needs of their loyal Client Base by providing Slave Labor.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe he will announce a UBER and Lyft merger.


I was kind of wondering the same thing. He's already been quoted as saying Uber can't be profitable with the 2 big companies competing.
https://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/news/...able-amid-tough-competition-from-lyft-1773729


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Sources(anonymous) has it NO more surges instead the trip will begin at the time we accept request. 
We can only hope! Oh, we talking about FUber?!...never mind.


----------



## kdyrpr

SaintCl89 said:


> I have a premonition. Express pool is free, pool is the price of of express pool, x is the price of pool. And so on and so forth. Also, drivers have to pay for access to the platform, tips are split 50/50, and you are required to rent a car from uber for 600 dollars a month. It's coming


And there will still be ANTS EVERYWHERE.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Sources(anonymous) has it NO more surges instead the trip will begin at the time we accept request.
> We can only hope! Oh, we talking about FUber?!...never mind.


Only half ass good if we see destination. So we can cancel before we waste our time. 10 cents a minute isn't worth a damn.


----------



## Kodyhead

kdyrpr said:


> Only half ass good if we see destination. So we can cancel before we waste our time. 10 cents a minute isn't worth a damn.


No promises but what do you think about $0.11/min?


----------



## dctcmn

Does anyone else appreciate that this thread is categorized on the "Stories" sub-forum? God- tier trolling by jgiun1


----------



## kdyrpr

MadTownUberD said:


> I would like to see incentives for maintaining high ratings, high acceptance rates, and low cancellation rates. Basically performance based incentives. That way all the crappy ants can keep making minimum wage and I can make a little more to make driving worth my time for reasons other than fun and a little side cash.


I got news for you the "ants" are the ones who accept everything and cancel on nothing. Most of the profitable drivers out there have higher than normal cancellation rates and lower acceptance rates. The reasons are obvious.


----------



## Actionjax

It's a new driver app. It's been in beta testing for months now.


----------



## kdyrpr

25rides7daysaweek said:


> theres not going to be any lube. We aren't getting any tips. We are gonna get the whole shaft and its gonna be dry...


Can we come up with some other analogy than this? It shows no imagination. So freaking disgustingly gross...Come up with something better.


----------



## Cableguynoe

kdyrpr said:


> Can we come up with some other analogy than this? It shows no imagination. So freaking disgustingly gross...Come up with something better.


shhhhh

you're ruining it for me


----------



## Kodyhead

I really hope they print our badges on stickers so I can stick them on the windshield and hood, like when a football player makes a good play and they get one for the helmet.

I'm a peacock uber you gotta let me fly!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kodyhead said:


> I really hope they print our badges on stickers so I can stick them on the windshield and hood, like when a football player makes a good play and they get one for the helmet.
> 
> I'm a peacock uber you gotta let me fly!!!!!


A real winner would be if after we get a new badge we can click on "share" and let the whole world on Facebook, Twitter, and all of social media know that we got a new badge.


----------



## kdyrpr

Cableguynoe said:


> shhhhh
> 
> you're ruining it for me


NOT that's there anything wrong with that!


----------



## 2Cents

He will say ...
Thank you suckers, I mean value added partners because of you we are launching an ipo. As a result we will give each driver 1 share of the company and each year they will receive an additional share.... of course there will be 750 million shares available but that's beside the point....

Or....
He will say....

Thanks for your support... after 7 years and loosing nearly 10 Billion investor dollars in the process... to drive out transportation companies and not paying our fair share to local entities... we've decided to go "offline" any earnings from any trips you've taken this week will be paid out the following week.
Thank You
(Walks Away)


----------



## tohunt4me

Would make Quite a Reality Show !


Fuzzyelvis said:


> It should be 1 minute, and that's only so that they can wait inside if it's raining.
> 
> I'll be at my REAL JOB (you know, the one with benefits, raises, promotions, pension plan).
> 
> I imagine most of the drivers will be at another job or sleeping.
> 
> If enough drivers tune in, might it surge? Or will they watch it while driving? That sounds like fun, especially when the pax gets to hear what the driver thinks of what Dara says.


Just finished my own " LIVE STREAM".

Shook it twice. Now tucked away . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe

tohunt4me said:


> Just finished my own " LIVE STREAM".
> 
> Shook it twice. Now tucked away . . .


This might be your best post ever.


----------



## tohunt4me

Cableguynoe said:


> This might be your best post ever.


Can we shake Dara ?
After his " Live Stream"?

Jiggle the handle to stop wasteful leak of investor money ?


----------



## grq79

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/


You know he's going to prep the ipo and how they'll allow drivers a chance to take their merger earnings to again take more of your cash for Uber's benefit.

It's like wiringw for Wal-Mart.


----------



## tohunt4me

grq79 said:


> You know he's going to prep the ipo and how they'll allow drivers a chance to take their merger earnings to again take more of your cash for Uber's benefit.
> 
> It's like wiringw for Wal-Mart.


Rate cuts AND Drivers Pay will NOW be 50% Uber Stock !

Ask for paper shares !

You can wipe with those.


----------



## luckytown

Uber has lost alot of marketshare to Lyft....so i think it has something to do with this....alot of us do both and the Lyft brand has not suffered publicly as Uber brand has....Since Uber needs to go public soon before thier name is total poison to investors.....they have to do something for the drivers.....maybe they will try some kind of loyalty program if you drive for Uber only.....just a guess....I said it before, who ever has the bigest fleet of quality drivers with decent cars will win this war....


----------



## Kodyhead

Cableguynoe said:


> A real winner would be if after we get a new badge we can click on "share" and let the whole world on Facebook, Twitter, and all of social media know that we got a new badge.


I like your style!!!!


----------



## SurgeWarrior

He better get to the point within 5 minutes or I am cancelling the livestream and sending him a bill for $4.00!


----------



## luckytown

Looking again at the messege, It says he will be adressing drivers worldwide....It must be annoucement that they are going public......


----------



## MadTownUberD

kdyrpr said:


> I got news for you the "ants" are the ones who accept everything and cancel on nothing. Most of the profitable drivers out there have higher than normal cancellation rates and lower acceptance rates. The reasons are obvious.


I think you missed my point. Yes under the current system drivers who accept everything and cancel nothing are less profitable...but since this is what Uber wants they should incentivize drivers to maintain high AR / low CR. Similar to the long pickup fee.


----------



## macinmn

to continue driving, must select one of two options to 
a) get paid in cash as straight base fares at 1.0 rate going forward but forever giving up surge, or 
b) get compensated in stock options while continuing to get surge, but never any chance of getting cash payouts again, even in-app tips get converted


----------



## tohunt4me

Kodyhead said:


> I like your style!!!!


I will soon be selling Uber badges you can embroider on your shirt.
Please contact me for pricing

Also
Uber badge fender decals for your car



macinmn said:


> to continue driving, must select one of two options to
> a) get paid in cash as straight base fares at 1.0 rate going forward but forever giving up surge, or
> b) get compensated in stock options while continuing to get surge, but never any chance of getting cash payouts again, even in-app tips get converted


Giant sucking sound . . . Whoooosh !


----------



## Jay Dean

In my opinion the thousands and thousands (maybe millions) of drivers that they "lost" is that they really didn't loose them, they will get them back somehow through fattening the bait lol

Kinda like bingo, everyone wants to win at bingo even when you aren't broke

I've talked to people who do this with the whole "collecting coin" mentality, let's face it everyone likes a game, I just don't see this as a game (like quest/ Uber achievements do) I see this as real life and one accident you are pretty much shit in the wind


----------



## Skorpio

He will announce UberExpedia..
You can book your hotel, flight and rides on their website..
For 50% off..
Driver will nicely help you with luggages..
No tips needed..


----------



## jgiun1

dctcmn said:


> Does anyone else appreciate that this thread is categorized on the "Stories" sub-forum? God- tier trolling by jgiun1


I was surprised it took off....lol....got me my feature thread #2.

I can't wait to see who in the thread is going to nail what he announces tomorrow.


----------



## JimKE

All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.

For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.

If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


----------



## macinmn

tohunt4me said:


> I will soon be selling Uber badges you can embroider on your shirt.
> Please contact me for pricing
> 
> Also
> Uber badge fender decals for your car


Upfront pricing please... k thanks!


----------



## Kodyhead

tohunt4me said:


> I will soon be selling Uber badges you can embroider on your shirt.


I would prefer if you tattooed them on my lower back


----------



## luckytown

JimKE said:


> All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.
> 
> For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.
> 
> If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


I agree....Ubers name is poo with us drivers and its starting to bleed to the pax......he has to do something significant


----------



## jgiun1

JimKE said:


> All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.
> 
> For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.
> 
> If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


For sure agree with that post sir


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> I was surprised it took off....lol....got me my feature thread #2.
> 
> I can't wait to see who in the thread is going to nail what he announces tomorrow.


The comment about getting paid from the moment you accept sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Ziggy

ImSkittles said:


> Or possibly "up" it to 8 minutes...
> But you'll get an extra dollar.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/en-GB/blog/rider-updates-to-cancellation-fees-and-wait-times/


8 minutes- WTF? So does Uber pay for the tickets that some drivers would surely get for impeding traffic?


----------



## Kodyhead

SurgeWarrior said:


> He better get to the point within 5 minutes or I am cancelling the livestream and sending him a bill for $4.00!


 But my phone said the audience was 2 minutes away


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> The comment about getting paid from the moment you accept sounds like a winner to me.


Ohh man....that would be nice. Even a small amount would add up over the course of the week. Plus make driving longer distance to pick up actually worth it over the "POSSIBLE" tag.


----------



## 2Cents

Cableguynoe said:


> The comment about getting paid from the moment you accept sounds like a winner to me.


I thought he was going to bring back allowing us to have sex with passengers again... but I guess if they'll pay me from the moment I accept, I'll "accept" that also.


----------



## jgiun1

Kodyhead said:


> But my phone said the audience was 2 minutes away


I like that in movies also.....the ones that start off with violence and sex before the hour bore of meeting the characters.

For sure hoping he gets to the topics quickly and doesn't make a a case for closing stream.... Who wants to bet the stream crashes for people???


----------



## goneubering

jgiun1 said:


> I like that in movies also.....the ones that start off with violence and sex before the hour bore of meeting the characters.
> 
> For sure hoping he gets to the topics quickly and doesn't make a a case for closing stream.... Who wants to bet the stream crashes for people???


Yes. I predict technology glitches of some kind. It's Uber!!


----------



## JayAre

Cableguynoe said:


> This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for.
> 
> MUGA= Make Uber Great Again
> 
> Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


You mean #MUGA = Make Uber Great Again.


----------



## goneubering

jgiun1 said:


> I was surprised it took off....lol....got me my feature thread #2.
> 
> I can't wait to see who in the thread is going to nail what he announces tomorrow.


We've probably all missed it.


----------



## tohunt4me

Kodyhead said:


> I would prefer if you tattooed them on my lower back


Uber " Tramp Stamp"



JimKE said:


> All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.
> 
> For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.
> 
> If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


State of the Union address
Really good things.
Some really good drivers 
Big future.
Uber Wall
Lots of Progress
Big Increases. . . of riders.


----------



## Yam Digger

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Sources(anonymous) has it NO more surges instead the trip will begin at the time we accept request.


I'll definitely take that


Actionjax said:


> It's a new driver app. It's been in beta testing for months now.


*Everyone listen up: ActionJax is the Toronto section Uber Oracle. He has inside contacts and his predictions usually happen!*

If all this hoopla is simply for some driver app update that will have no increase in earnings for drivers, then Dara is going to be lumped in with his uber-cynical (pun intended) predecessor in my eyes. Would have been better for his reputation to just push the update and email us about it.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Yam Digger said:


> I'll definitely take that
> 
> *Everyone listen up: ActionJax is the Toronto section Uber Oracle. He has inside contacts and his predictions usually happen!*
> 
> If all this hoopla is simply for some driver app update that will have no increase in earnings for drivers, then Dara is going to be lumped in with his uber-cynical (pun intended) predecessor in my eyes. Would have been better for his reputation to just push the update and email us about it.


NOT the app! Drivers' app are all different, in all different countries. 
This is a GLOBAL insignificant BS!
This Scumbag Dara thinks he can be the next Steve Jobs making it an unforgettable "event" to be streamed, blah, blah. 
Got news for you Dara, you will NEVER be what Steve was!!!


----------



## Surgeio

He's going to eliminate the 12-hour driving limit. That way, the Uber driving experience can be unlimited.


----------



## Barnabob

I’ve wondered about the lame benefits they provide, such as maintenance discounts, fuel card discounts, optional insurance coverage, etc. Nothing they offer is any better than what we could all get from Costco or other membership store and each one is certainly a profit center for them. Perhaps they offer benefits that they actually pay for and will be better than what we could buy ourselves. These would be offered in tiered levels based on performance.


----------



## Actionjax

Yam Digger said:


> I'll definitely take that
> 
> *Everyone listen up: ActionJax is the Toronto section Uber Oracle. He has inside contacts and his predictions usually happen!*
> 
> If all this hoopla is simply for some driver app update that will have no increase in earnings for drivers, then Dara is going to be lumped in with his uber-cynical (pun intended) predecessor in my eyes. Would have been better for his reputation to just push the update and email us about it.


Thanks for the props. My sources have said it's a new driver and passenger app updates. US will go first in sections and my understanding is Canada will follow later.

Could be wrong but my money is on that. Not all my sources have all the information on everything.


----------



## jgiun1

Actionjax said:


> Thanks for the props. My sources have said it's a new driver and passenger app updates. US will go first in sections and my understanding is Canada will follow later.
> 
> Could be wrong but my money is on that. Not all my sources have all the information on everything.


Ohh man.... Already Sounds like a quit stream early....thanks for info


----------



## luckytown

Actionjax said:


> Thanks for the props. My sources have said it's a new driver and passenger app updates. US will go first in sections and my understanding is Canada will follow later.
> 
> Could be wrong but my money is on that. Not all my sources have all the information on everything.


I guess an app update is considered......"major improvements to my driving experience"....


----------



## jgiun1

View attachment 220792
View attachment 220791
View attachment 220787


luckytown said:


> I guess an app update is considered......"major improvements to my driving experience"....


I was hoping for Noe's merger.....already made up my window sticker to get laminated. Did a rough draft with Luber also.


----------



## Cableguynoe

www.timeanddate.com/countdown/taxday?iso=20180410T10&p0=224&msg=LIFE+CHANGING+ANNOUNCEMENT&font=cursive

Here you go. Be ready!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Party all Night Long!


----------



## jocker12

Rakos said:


> What's the chance of getting the link...???


Waiting for the announcement



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155899483713387


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> www.timeanddate.com/countdown/taxday?iso=20180410T10&p0=224&msg=LIFE+CHANGING+ANNOUNCEMENT&font=cursive
> 
> Here you go. Be ready!


This thread has everything....no fighting, no name calling and a count down clock to the main event....good stuff Noe

P.S. And we stayed on topic!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> This thread has everything....no fighting, no name calling and a count down clock to the main event....good stuff Noe
> 
> P.S. And we stayed on topic!!!!


Ummm.... so I can't invite a few of my hottie friends to join the party?


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> Ummm.... so I can't invite a few of my hottie friends to join the party?


Don't get me wrong....we had some nice classics off topic and illegal.....ME likey  when you bring the girls.

This has the build up for those Mike Tyson PPV events in the 90's.....hopefully not a 30 second TKO with words.


----------



## Drizzle

I would put money on them trying to find a way to get drivers to drive more for less money.

Maybe they'll provide a little lube but I havent had any promotions over the last week. Wow take away half our income then hold a pressconfrence about how great it is to drive people around for free. 

Prepare to be disappointed and disgusted by uber yet again.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Rakos said:


> Does this help...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 220811


That is what I call a Hand Bikini. Hand it over!


----------



## JimKE

Rakos said:


> Does this help...???
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 220811


Only if you get the monkey out of the picture.

BTW, where did you get the picture of our Miami drivers at South Beach?


----------



## Rakos

JimKE said:


> Only if you get the monkey out of the picture.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the picture of our Miami drivers at South Beach?


Alright...if you insist....8>)

Why is it that humans...

Always want the monkey...

Out of the pic...8>O

Rakos

Oops..wrong picture...8>O


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY

..I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol


Is that an actual link to find the webinar8


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


I love your pics


----------



## Rakos

WonderLeeWoman said:


> I love your pics


Awwwwww...Gee thanks!

Rakos


----------



## JimKE

Rakos said:


> Alright...if you insist....8>)
> 
> Why is it that humans...
> 
> Always want the monkey...
> 
> Out of the pic...8>O


Hint:

Look at the monkey.
Look at the girls.
Questions?


----------



## 2Cents




----------



## amibrah

SuiteDrivesNY said:


> ..I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> Is that an actual link to find the webinar8


I hope it screws the UberEats drivers in Australia the whole country is flooded with foreign UE student drivers e.g around 20 drivers outside a Mcdonalds waiting for orders because they can't afford a real job - disgusting.


----------



## Nats121

JimKE said:


> All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.
> 
> For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.
> 
> If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


Dara ALREADY has zero credibility with drivers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Sources(anonymous) has it NO more surges instead the trip will begin at the time we accept request.
> We can only hope! Oh, we talking about FUber?!...never mind.


Then everybody would be accepting only the requests from 30 minutes away.

Somehow I don't think that would work very well for the bar hoppers who are Uber's main source of booking fees.


----------



## JimKE

amibrah said:


> I hope it screws the UberEats drivers in Australia the whole country is flooded with foreign UE student drivers e.g around 20 drivers outside a Mcdonalds waiting for orders because they can't afford a real job - disgusting.



Look at the UberEats drivers in Australia.
Look at the Miami Uber drivers in Post #171 above
Which is more important?


----------



## Nats121

Actionjax said:


> Thanks for the props. My sources have said it's a new driver and passenger app updates. US will go first in sections and my understanding is Canada will follow later.
> 
> Could be wrong but my money is on that. Not all my sources have all the information on everything.


If the app update doesn't include showing destinations BEFORE we accept a trip, then who gives a shit


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then everybody would be accepting only the requests from 30 minutes away.
> 
> Somehow I don't think that would work very well for the bar hoppers who are Uber's main source of booking fees.


Clearly the present system is flawed!
FUber has tried giving us some bait with long pick ups. #FAIL
What would be your solution?


----------



## Yam Digger

Nats121 said:


> If the app update doesn't include showing destinations BEFORE we accept a trip, then who gives a shit


I'll second that.


----------



## UberDiaz

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220302
> 
> 
> I won't.....I have a feeling upcoming major improvements will screw the drivers.....lol
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/[/QUOTE I can almost certainly predict that the CEO will just make updates to the app and the driver experience and it won't affect drivers earnings other than keeping them the same or making it think that drivers will make more.


----------



## Fewber

I have a major announcement on how I can improve my own driving experience ... I call it "turning the driver app off"... lol


----------



## LAXpert

For the summer they have made arrangements with Amazon to drop ship bottled to your residence with the Uber logo for $3 for a case of 24, 3 case minimum.

Also many drivers have been unfairly rated because they picked up a previously cancelled rider. Effective April 16th. drivers who cancel on riders will be charged $10. Uber will collect the $10 and distribute 75% of it to the driver that completed the trip.

These two changes will help many drivers make some extra money and save on their water purchase.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Dis is uber


----------



## pismire

MadTownUberD said:


> I agree with you for night life, but I tend to drive a lot of morning commuters who "missed the bus" (but I suspect a lot of it is laziness/convenience). I also drive a lot of people to and from the airport because they don't want to pay for parking.
> 
> If they have to start paying $10 instead of $6 (for the commuters) or $25 instead of $15 (for the airport pax), they might think twice about using Uber.


Those are the cheap, good-for-nothing, pax that need to move along anyway. Anyone who would complain about paying a few more dollars can GTFO.


----------



## UberHammer

My guess is the announcement is that riders will be able to "choose" their driver in some way, instead of Uber's algorithm assigning them a driver. 

Dara will say this is great for drivers because the drivers that are more appealing to riders will get more trips. 

Of course this will mean all the black and muslim drivers will get screwed.


----------



## poblack

“Of course this will mean all the black and muslim drivers will get screwed”

Wow that is a real petty and racist statement. I bet I got more tips on Sunday than you did all week

Uber has aquired Jump, a dockless bike company


----------



## UberHammer

poblack said:


> "Of course this will mean all the black and muslim drivers will get screwed"
> 
> Wow that is a real petty and racist statement. I bet I got more tips on Sunday than you did all week
> 
> Uber has aquired Jump, a dockless bike company


If riders get to choose their drivers, we will witness how petty and racist they are.


----------



## unPat

JimKE said:


> All sarcasm and cuteness aside, I'm expecting good news tomorrow.
> 
> For the CEO to be involved, it has to be something very important and unquestionably good. If it were nothing, negative, or just a psycho-babble re-run, they would use Rachel.
> 
> If the announcement is NOT something really significant, it's going to be even more of a monumental flop than "180 Days of Strange," and Dara personally will have zero credibility with drivers from that point forward.


Dara's head is way up his a**. He is made to believe he is releasing an iPhone. There is so much palpable disdain between the Drivers and Uber it's getting unsustainable recruiting new drivers. 
He will probably say along the lines of " we hear you that's why we are getting away with the ratings system for a less stressful driving. "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Clearly the present system is flawed!
> FUber has tried giving us some bait with long pick ups. #FAIL
> What would be your solution?


Make the minimum a driver can make on ANY trip higher. Raise the rates overall and pay maybe half the regular rate going TO a pickup. That way drivers wouldn't mind short trips, would know they'd at least not LOSE money driving to a farther one, and even if it was short, would come out ok.

I think in most markets the rates should be at least 1.5x what they are now. Double in many. Minimum trip should pay at least $5 -$7 depending on the market. So a driver would get paid at or close going TO a trip as the ant rate now. The

I would also surge cancel fees. The cancel would be at 2 minutes, not 5. If the driver wanted to wait the wait time would be $1 a minute after the first 2. The trip would automatically cancel at 10 minutes and the pax charged for all the wait time plus the drive to pick them up. So the driver could cancel at 2 or wait and get wait time or the trip. All of this would surge of course.

Surge would be capped at 3x. With the increased rates that ought to be enough to incentivize drivers to deal with events and drunks. Of course with the rate hike that would be 4.5 to 6x of current rates.


----------



## Ogbootsy

Ever driver needs to log off and watch!


----------



## Rakos

Ogbootsy said:


> Ever driver needs to log off and watch!


Even those in tbe middle of a ride...?


----------



## Kodyhead

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> NOT the app! Drivers' app are all different, in all different countries.
> This is a GLOBAL insignificant BS!
> This Scumbag Dara thinks he can be the next Steve Jobs making it an unforgettable "event" to be streamed, blah, blah.
> Got news for you Dara, you will NEVER be what Steve was!!!


Do you really thing the app is that different? Maybe different rules, regulations and pricing but i would think it's the same exact app



JimKE said:


> Only if you get the monkey out of the picture.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the picture of our Miami drivers at South Beach?


Those girls are too fat for south beach lol


----------



## chris.R

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


''we will change 8 to 10 as 2 min is nothing''


----------



## Who is John Galt?

unPat said:


> Dara's head is way up his a**. He is made to believe he is releasing an iPhone.


Maybe you are right. Maybe Über has just bought BlackBerry.

.


----------



## ObiJuanKenobi1X

Rakos said:


> Even those in tbe middle of a ride...?


*ESPECIALLY* if you are in the middle of a ride! Just pull over, and invite the pax to watch! "Oh you have a flight in an hour? After you hear Dara's silky smooth voice, you'll see missing your flight was soooooooo worth it!" Gotta get that 10 cents a minute too!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Nats121 said:


> Dara ALREADY has zero credibility with drivers


While I'm not expecting great things, I will say it takes time to turn a company around. He can't make drastic changes over night. 
And as a new employee(even if he's ceo) he has no choice but to listen to the people that have been there for the first few months while he figures things out.

So if, and that's a big if, he's wanted to do the right thing for drivers from day one, maybe this is the start of that.

We'll see.


----------



## Jay Dean

The whole concept is a scam, pretty much everyone knows it, all that can be said unless coincides with true costs of being an owner operator of a vehicle and time is blah blah blah translated into "we are not trying to polish a turd, but to spray paint it gold", these economics/rates do not work in 2018, the rates are that of 1970 for transportation via cab...unless something amazing is said that makes financial sense, I will not listen to a thing in the future about change.


----------



## Skorpio

Uber will announce Driveless bike..
Where pax can sit..
The bike will drive by itself.


----------



## Tourmaline

Rakos said:


> What's the chance of getting the link...???


I called them up asking for the link. She didn't know what I was talking about. Unbelievable, pathetic, that they would make this big deal about this "ANNOUNCEMENT" and then not give us a way to listen live! Complete idiots.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Skorpio said:


> Uber will announce Driveless bike..
> Where pax can sit..
> The bike will drive by itself.


So, that was what was being trialled in Tempe, AZ where the bike came off second best huh?

I can't really see the bike idea taking off.

.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Tourmaline said:


> I called them up asking for the link. She didn't know what I was talking about. Unbelievable, pathetic, that they would make this big deal about this "ANNOUNCEMENT" and then not give us a way to listen live! Complete idiots.


https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/

Next time call me.


----------



## UberHammer

He is going to announce that the name "Uber" does not reflect the product and services that the company provides. Starting today the company will be called..... "*****".


----------



## delock51

I’m just hoping it’s some type of new integration where we get paid in Panda Express credit instead of cash. That would be ideal


----------



## Jbear0000

They are probably going to raise prices on the riders by 200%, lower what we make by 80%, but the awesome trade off is that they are going to give us free ($16.99 S&H) Uber hats to wear to improve our driving experience.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

new badges for all i cant wait lmao


only interested in the next evil lie the size of the scam is super interesting to me like i almost wish i could get away for it, but then id be on death row for robbing & stealing from millions & exploiting millions more


unless
they dumping a few grand in everyones account and raisung fares DRAMATICALLY a black hole could swallow em all up & i wouldn't shed a tear

great timing with zuck testifying in congress so you know its bout to be less for drivers


----------



## TheKiltedKraut

T-minus 20 minutes until the awesomeness is announced!!!

(Sarcasm)


----------



## kdyrpr

Don't make me sit through 15 minutes of BS. Get right to it. Hope they monitor this site afterward.


----------



## Drizzle

Cableguynoe said:


> https://www.uber.com/blog/dara-driver/
> 
> Next time call me.


Ha ha I clicked your link at it took me to YouTube where the first suggested video is Travis getting cussed at by a driver. Over not paying minimum wage. He got fired after that video released! Hopefully Data also uses the service can't wait to see a driver tell him about himself.


----------



## JimKE

SHOW ME THE MONEY. Go big, or go home.


----------



## Mei

What lovely elevator music...lol.


----------



## Goldthorn

Here's the link


----------



## touberornottouber

Alright I got my popcorn ready!






2,277 watching now.

It's starting!

It's a product launch...

"GO" is in the background. Right now Dara is sharing a driver story about "Fred"

More driver stories....


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

82 year old drivers are not safe geezus


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Fres wants to stay connected. Funny how he didnt say fred wants to pay bills. 

Cuz poor fred would be disappointed


----------



## Rakos

He's late...I got nuthin...8>O


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

were not "partners" were "independent contractor s"


----------



## touberornottouber

Dara is acknowledging that Uber lost focus on the driver. Called us partners but didn't treat us as partners...


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

starting to apologise homeless lawnmower guilt?

doh talking bout 180 days of scams


----------



## touberornottouber

Talking abotu 180 days and driver improvements.... tips added....


----------



## Rakos

Funny...my pc has a live chat...

Im Rakoskw on there...8>)

Still no announcement yet...

There are 6500 watchers...8>)

On the mobile at least...

Got it now...

Rakos


----------



## touberornottouber

Dara saying that 180 days of change not enough, more improvements for drivers. New product....


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

yup 6000 viewers

lol 6 months of effort lets see


----------



## Yam Digger

The horse-shit show is live!


----------



## touberornottouber

Completely new app coming...


----------



## Rakos

It's a new app...

Who guessed it...?


----------



## Tysmith95

Since when was the app the problem?


----------



## JoshInReno

Rakos said:


> It's a new app...
> 
> Who guessed it...?


Several people yesterday.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

trying to be apple or enya & they making maps worse

surge has been for suckers and wortless outside storms for a few years..

dont update for a few weeks unless they pay ya hold out looks worse per usual

never listen to where uber tells you to go its a trap

millions of drivers 6000 viewers lmao drivers dgaf

we dont care bout badges & ratings but woohoo we can look at em different

they used to show miles & minutes its not new

for real i dint care if its mean an 82 year old shouldnt be driving others professionally & thats just dangerous


----------



## JoshInReno

Tysmith95 said:


> Since when was the app the problem?


Just a diversion from the real problems.


----------



## 1rightwinger

If the app still has that pathetic twisting and turning map as the Ping is coming in then that will be a real slap in the face to drivers. That is the most pathetic tactic that they use, at least one of them. It really makes me mad how it's very hard to see the exact spot on the map to let me know if I want to take the ping or not. You know the way that the map sits there and turns and tries to make it impossible for you to see the pickup spot.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

horse manure

they actually shilling 180 days of change

cool aid bunch


2nd time they making maps worse & more dangerous trying to hide pick up locations smh

better not be a forced updated the rider version i use is from 2 years ago to see cockroaches

app announcement got em 8000 viewers


----------



## UberHammer

I've felt like quitting many times, and not once was it because something was missing or hard to use in the app.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Sorry Uber, new bells and whistles aren't going to excite me. If you saw my car you'd realize this...very basic, no options.

The ability to earn more money for my hard work (high ratings) is what I'm interested in.


----------



## touberornottouber

So far all about the new app. Nothing about increased earnings for drivers.


----------



## JoshInReno

touberornottouber said:


> So far all about the new app. Nothing about increased earnings for drivers.


Ummmm.... that's because there isn't going to be.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

No comments on Youtube is telling....


----------



## Yam Digger

The people in the audience are probably Corp employees who have never logged into the app themselves. 

So far, all I’m seeing is that they’ve polished the brass on the Titanic.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

touberornottouber said:


> So far all about the new app. Nothing about increased earnings for drivers.


Maybe Dara will make it rain at the end.... 7814 viewers on Youtube and dropping..

Now hiding what you made because the rider would be like dang they took 50%


----------



## kdyrpr

OMG. If this whole thing is about the app going to throw up. I had absolutely zero problems with the app none nada zilch


----------



## Yam Digger

They’re making all this big todo about surge as if they don’t realize that experienced driver simply ignore.


----------



## Rakos

Where's Dara...

Did I get the wrong channel...???

Rakos








30 minutes in... it's Dara...


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

lmao can hide earnings so you dont get robbed but no partition or dash cam discounts or freebies gimmie the loot who cares what you made digitally gimmie the phone too haha

no make riders verify with i.d. after a month for a verified account badge?

they really serious


----------



## troycarpenter

So far the best feature they've shown is that the surge is now _under _the map, not covering it where you can't see the roads.


----------



## UberHammer




----------



## unPat

Uber is a joke.


----------



## Yam Digger

Come on, no experienced driver uses Uber GPS.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

hes cheering about 2 wait time pennies

picked up illegally on curb

omg lmao


----------



## troycarpenter

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> hes cheering about 2 wait time pennies
> 
> picked up illegally on curb
> 
> omg lmao


He would have gotten 1 star for that ride if it were for real.

And was that UberX Pool rides?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

A new app. A new driver app. Wow. Shove that up your a** dara. The app was never the friggin issue.


----------



## luckytown

Very, very dissapointing


----------



## Rakos

Wow...only 7800 watchers on mobile...

That's telling...

OMG....THATS IT....8>O

the monkeys bored...

Rakos








PS. I have this empty feeling...8>(


----------



## troycarpenter

So did they ever say when the new app will be available? Seems like they should have gone live with it today to coincide with the announcement.


----------



## uberoff44

What a joke.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Skepticaldriver said:


> A new app. A new driver app. Wow. Shove that up your a** dara. The app was never the friggin issue.


exactly they still do not get it. or they get it but refuse to acknowledge it.... This is all PR BS nothing more....


----------



## luckytown

and there will be no questions about pay......trust me


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

wow that was turrible im my charles barkley voice

6 months a new friggen worse app

wait as long as you can to update

ponzi status again confirmed no rate hikes & mentions is calculated evil

didn't expect much
back to screening


----------



## Bpr2

So new app and surge isn’t over the ocean anymore but now underground


----------



## touberornottouber

The new app seems like an improvement but absolutely nothing about increased earnings.

My faith in the company sadly is a little less now than it was prior to the video.

Increasing the rate 15 cents a mile here and paying the driver none of that REQUIRED some sort of radical change or improvement in earnings. Without it I am angry.

I'm doing all thework and taking all the risk while Uber is constantly getting more and more while I am getting less and less! It is insulting!!


----------



## Rakos

They dropped the stream...8>O


----------



## JimKE

That was...nothing.

And the scary thing is they think this is GREAT. smh.


----------



## Yam Digger

They said they’re going to have Harry the Rideshare Guy in the q and a. Obviously they don’t want us to see him grilling them.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

They change bs with each update. The look and functionality. Updating and changing it again is bs. No one has a problem with their experience with the app. Its with uber hq and their policies and rohits sorry tail. 

Uber is garbage. 

Resolved


----------



## Cableguynoe

Looks like things are finally on the up and up


----------



## jgiun1

MadTownUberD said:


> Sorry Uber, new bells and whistles aren't going to excite me. If you saw my car you'd realize this...very basic, no options.
> 
> The ability to earn more money for my hard work (high ratings) is what I'm interested in.


And the fact the app will take away the dumb ants from staying in areas and ruining our hard earned strategies


----------



## troycarpenter

Skepticaldriver said:


> They change bs with each update. The look and functionality. Updating and changing it again is bs. Status quo.


Ok, that's a bit much...


----------



## touberornottouber

The app does seem a little better however changing it just creates more stress for existing drivers as there will be more bugs and we will need to get used to the changes. All for less pay than we were getting a year ago in most cases.

My rent went up 20% this year but now I make about 20% less on every trip because Uber is taking that for themselves.


----------



## Rakos

SPACE...the FINAL frontier...oops....

UBER...the FINAL spaced out app...

Rakos


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

The out of touch “You spoke we listened” BS again About an app update & nothing of significance especially for all the hype. Nothing about “real” driver experience...disgraceful short trip/time on trip Pay, stressful pop up disappear “psych” surge, frustrating short boost incentives that suppress surge pay, rider tips, benefits, uber driver loyalty, our vehicles being destroyed blah blah blah and ugh again. Put the value on people not technology! Im sure corporate jobs are better but for us....No changes!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

People never had trouble tracking their earnings. Its because they can that theyre pissed. 


Unreal.


----------



## MsMaryMack

Sigh. Well that was a waste of time. I could have been productively adulting...


----------



## UberHammer

touberornottouber said:


> My faith in the company sadly is a little less now than it was prior to the video.


I didn't think my faith could fall any lower.... but they just found a way.

As someone who does DoorDash, the existing Uber app is ####### AWESOME!


----------



## toyota777

What I learned from the meeting?? 
I can also drive in India!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Great news coming from Lyft headquarters. 

They’re offering big money to buy the old UBER app. 

Today is a great day for both UBER and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

Wow, what a waste of time & data


----------



## jgiun1

That uber navigation still looks like a mess...lol....waste of time feed and poor beta testers from Bangladesh


----------



## unPat

Highlight of the livestream: “heartwarming compliments you receive from riders.”


----------



## Rakos

Cableguynoe said:


> Looks like things are finally on the up and up


You know your UP...

Is not the same as my UP...

Butt...they DO read similar...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Typical Uber... fix what doesn’t need to be fix! Useless!


----------



## Actionjax

Not sure what you guys were really expecting...I said it was just going to be an App update announcement. Did you really think this was going to be a pay raise for you guys or stock shares. This was BIG news....you guys were thinking small news no one in the real word cares about.


----------



## Yam Digger

Dara just fell to the level of Travis in my eyes. Would have been better for his reputation if they simply updated the app and sent us an email about it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Kim is HOT. Otherwise much ado about absolutely nothing.


----------



## uberoff44

“We listened to you, the drivers, to find out how we can improve.”

And all they did was design a new app? In listening to drivers, they heard nothing about rates? 

They weren’t listening.


----------



## IHmechanic

At least they didn't roll out the Charlotte experiment nationwide


----------



## Friendly Jack

Uber makes a big deal about this presentation but does nothing -- *absolutely nothing* -- to address any of the underlying problems that are key to retaining drivers and making Uber viable long term. Uber and their new CEO still don't get it.


----------



## Mei

Umm news flash... No one uses the uber nav.


----------



## Cableguynoe

1.5xorbust said:


> Kim is pretty attractive. Otherwise much ado about absolutely nothing.


Pretty attractive?

Little hottie!


----------



## Rakos

Friendly Jack said:


> Uber makes a big deal about this presentation but does nothing -- *absolutely nothing* -- to address any of the underlying problems that are key to retaining drivers and making Uber viable long term. Uber and their new CEO still don't get it.


Sad...butt...well said...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Yam Digger

I’m going to hold off updating the driver app for a while. New one probably has more bugs than a rainforest


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

1.5xorbust said:


> Kim is pretty attractive. Otherwise much ado about absolutely nothing.


Yeah, she was the only good thing about that broadcast


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

woohoo drivers can hide the fact they got paid $4 for being an uberrickshaw


unreal
i wonder if a video can get more dislikes than views?

screename says it all


----------



## Cableguynoe

Yam Digger said:


> I'm going to hold off updating the driver app for a while. New one probably has more bugs than a rainforest


Don't be ridiculous !
That news feed on the current app going going to drive you nuts!

You must update at once!


----------



## MadTownUberD

I think the new app is designed to make it even easier for poor/new drivers (ants) to use...precisely so that they do NOT have to worry about placating good/experienced drivers.

They are catering to the lowest common denominator: people who are happy earning minimum wage forever.


----------



## Actionjax

Yam Digger said:


> I'm going to hold off updating the driver app for a while. New one probably has more bugs than a rainforest


Being in Canada you won't see it for awhile....US will get it first. And even then it's select markets....just like the last App update.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

The issue that I have why make a big fuss about new update app.... instead fix the real problems that we encounter everyday!


----------



## Barnabob

Mei said:


> Umm news flash... No one uses the uber nav.


----------



## jgiun1

Actionjax said:


> Not sure what you guys were really expecting...I said it was just going to be an App update announcement. Did you really think this was going to be a pay raise for you guys or stock shares. This was BIG news....you guys were thinking small news no one in the real word cares about.


I kinda figured that when I seen no news about it....but I didn't expect the whole thing about beta testing an new app with features that worked perfectly the way they are. It's almost like they are going to create more driver conflict towards each other if you ask me.

What's wrong with people actually learning how to rideshare instead of telling the ants where to go and strangle areas with drivers..... And give them turn by turn directions to fight it out with other drivers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

What happens to the 80 yr old driver when he refuses to drive pax to a different destination for an express pool when pax demands it?


----------



## Rakos

Can they do ANYTHING right...

App rollout...

5 minutes selfie of Dara...

Couldnt even make the turn right...8>O

I could do 5 minutes standing on my tail...

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe

Funny thing is Dara’s intro was very good. 
Talking about how they didn’t do the right thing for drivers before etc etc.

It felt like something good was coming.

Then nothing.


----------



## CTK

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny thing is Dara's intro was very good.
> Talking about how they didn't do the right thing for drivers before etc etc.
> 
> It felt like something good was coming.
> 
> Then nothing.


I felt the exact same way.

Of all my complaints about Uber, the app was probably at the very bottom of the list.


----------



## Barnabob

I wasn’t expecting much, so I was surprised that it fell way short of my expectations. I was mostly shocked at what the CEO said about his lack of understanding for the App and the driver experience.


----------



## Rakos

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny thing is Dara's intro was very good.
> Talking about how they didn't do the right thing for drivers before etc etc.
> 
> It felt like something good was coming.
> 
> Then nothing.


Kinda like when I do the dishes...

Wash the clothes...

Fluff up the bed...

And then NOTHING...8>O

Why do I even try...

Rakos


----------



## Actionjax

jgiun1 said:


> I kinda figured that when I seen no news about it....but I didn't expect the whole thing about beta testing an new app with features that worked perfectly the way they are. It's almost like they are going to create more driver conflict towards each other if you ask me.
> 
> What's wrong with people actually learning how to rideshare instead of telling the ants where to go and strangle areas with drivers..... And give them turn by turn directions to fight it out with other drivers.


I have seen the App. To be honest I didn't get much time to play with it but I seen some neat things. But nothing light years ahead that will make a big difference to the average driver or passenger. To be honest I would say most of the big changes you don't see in the background are what Uber wants to deploy. This will help their fraud monitoring and better integration with things like Eats and 3rd party apps that want to tie in to Uber. But if you wrap it in fluff then people might enjoy it as well.

I would have been more excited if they introduced earnings tied to ratings or something along that line. Or be paid more when someone links you as a favorite driver on the system and you reconnect. You can actually start to build a client list.


----------



## Yam Digger

IHmechanic said:


> At least they didn't roll out the Charlotte experiment nationwide


....yet...


Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The issue that I have why make a big fuss about new update app.... instead fix the real problems that we encounter everyday!


Because they adamantly refuse to do anything about the underlying problems. I actually feel insulted with this lame-ass diversionary tactic they just tried.


----------



## MoreTips

#Majorletdown.


----------



## daave1

A total crock of shit! I just went into the feedback section on the app and left my two cents. Hopefully others will do the same.

I'm not expecting anyone at Uber HQ to listen, as they obviously haven't been listening thus far.


----------



## jgiun1

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny thing is Dara's intro was very good.
> Talking about how they didn't do the right thing for drivers before etc etc.
> 
> It felt like something good was coming.
> 
> Then nothing.


My only issue was that damn surge help for ants (as you can tell)

what good is a driver with no real phantom of where to drive or when. The whole key was to predict where the surges were going to be and clean it up before the ants get there and eat the crumbs.


----------



## ARTENNZ1967

They Absolutely didn't address any of the issues that drivers ACTUALLY care about!!!!


----------



## Atom guy

jgiun1 said:


> I kinda figured that when I seen no news about it....but I didn't expect the whole thing about beta testing an new app with features that worked perfectly the way they are. It's almost like they are going to create more driver conflict towards each other if you ask me.
> 
> What's wrong with people actually learning how to rideshare instead of telling the ants where to go and strangle areas with drivers..... And give them turn by turn directions to fight it out with other drivers.


They already have this feature on the app anyway. My app relentlessly tells me where I should go to drive


----------



## Rakos

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> They Absolutely didn't address any of the issues that drivers ACTUALLY care about!!!!


Wait....when did they say...

That they were going to do THAT...???

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA

Do I get a cleaning fee if I'm the one throwing up??


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Cableguynoe said:


> Pretty attractive?
> 
> Little hottie!





Cableguynoe said:


> Pretty attractive?
> 
> Little hottie!


Fixed it.


----------



## Yam Digger

Atom guy said:


> They already have this feature on the app anyway. *My app relentlessly tells me where I should go to drive*


...which I blithely ignore.


----------



## Getyourlife

The lady who said she drives Uber b/c she didn’t want to leave her baby with anyone...
Is her baby riding shotgun or something???


----------



## jgiun1

Does anyone know the total numbers of people that wasted a half hour of the day watching the new iPhone, oops I meant Uber app


----------



## Actionjax

This is going to be another 40 pages of WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Ok back to work...Uber needs your data to make this new app a success.


----------



## jgiun1

Getyourlife said:


> The lady who said she drives Uber b/c she didn't want to leave her baby with anyone...
> Is her baby riding shotgun or something???


 lmao
I swear I thought the same thing....she said she didn't want to leave the baby with a stranger.....is it a trunk car seat


----------



## Kodyhead

Cableguynoe said:


> While I'm not expecting great things, I will say it takes time to turn a company around. He can't make drastic changes over night.
> And as a new employee(even if he's ceo) he has no choice but to listen to the people that have been there for the first few months while he figures things out.
> 
> So if, and that's a big if, he's wanted to do the right thing for drivers from day one, maybe this is the start of that.
> 
> We'll see.


It's more about surrounding himself with people, every chief needs indians


----------



## Rakos

jgiun1 said:


> Does anyone know the total numbers of people that wasted a half hour of the day watching the new iPhone, oops I meant Uber app


My mobile reported 7800...

I'll bet no more than 15,000...

Out of how many...x mil....

Rakos


----------



## kdyrpr

Wtf .... If they were going to do anything today..... I mean anything the one thing they could have done was to let us see the actual address where we are going to. This way I just won't accept it as opposed to cancelling it.


----------



## uberoff44

Does anyone have the formula for figuring out how much more we are going to make now that we know all those human interest tidbits about random drivers? I keep coming up with $0.00.


----------



## jgiun1

Rakos said:


> My mobile reported 7800...
> 
> I'll bet no more than 15,000...
> 
> Out of how many...x mil....
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 221077


Those people were lucky.....I need a shower, feel dirty after watching that


----------



## Chauffeur_James

touberornottouber said:


> The app does seem a little better however changing it just creates more stress for existing drivers as there will be more bugs and we will need to get used to the changes. All for less pay than we were getting a year ago in most cases.
> 
> My rent went up 20% this year but now I make about 20% less on every trip because Uber is taking that for themselves.


How are you making 20% less on a trip than you were before? You are making the same as before, they are just charging the customer more


----------



## Yam Digger

Actionjax said:


> This is going to be another 40 pages of WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Ok back to work...Uber needs your data to make this new app a success.


(Sigh)


----------



## garyk

The announcement basically says they have redesigned the app and there is some fundamental changes to the app and supposedly it will be a lot better for us now we have to go through another six to eight months of bug fixing. I was actually just talking to somebody from operations yesterday and I said that they need to fix the current problems before they introduce new features because all they're going to do is break s*** that ain't broken. And what do they do? Release a new app that has had minimal beta testing. FML


----------



## 1974toyota

upyouruber said:


> Yaaawwwwnnnnnn! Just another 180 days of change...ing nothing to be announced.


I think they give us a new and improved APP? jmo


----------



## MsMaryMack

Getyourlife said:


> The lady who said she drives Uber b/c she didn't want to leave her baby with anyone...
> Is her baby riding shotgun or something???


I work nights and drive nights precisely for this reason. Kids are asleep in bed and they feel like mom is "stay at home" because they're not awake to notice I'm not here...

I'll sleep when they go to college.


----------



## KD_LA

We do 21 5-star trip in a single day? Really??
In Bizzaro World, maybe.

Less than 39% of my passengers have bothered to rate me. So with that math, I'd have to do 54 rides a day just to (statistically) get 21 ratings. Now, how many of them are low-ballers and entitled paxholes who won't rate 5-stars, is another statistic.


----------



## Kodyhead

Actionjax said:


> Being in Canada you won't see it for awhile....US will get it first. And even then it's select markets....just like the last App update.


That's why Canada needs more guns lol


----------



## Friendly Jack

Did you hear that big sigh of relief coming from Lyft headquarters when they realized that the presentation was ending? For a minute they were worried that Uber was going to announce some *real change* for drivers that Lyft would need to match!


----------



## Actionjax

Kodyhead said:


> That's why Canada needs more guns lol


we have lots of Guns. we just point them South....just like you guys do.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

I was LOL’in the whole video of the idiot driving his company issued Tesla doing UberX and picking up his buddies... he doesn’t care he made 2$ on that trip since he sure does have a nice salary .


----------



## Actionjax

LuisEnrikee said:


> I was LOL'in the whole video of the idiot driving his company issued Tesla doing UberX and picking up his buddies... he doesn't care he made 2$ on that trip since he sure does have a nice salary .


I'm sure he gets good tips...lol.


----------



## touberornottouber

Chauffeur_James said:


> How are you making 20% less on a trip than you were before? You are making the same as before, they are just charging the customer more


As a percentage of the overall fare. They increased the rate here 15 cents per mile and 2 cents a minute. That is about a 10% increase for them. Then they also switched from a percentage based model to now just paying flat mileage and time no matter what they charge the rider.

The end result is that I get paid about 20% less as a percentage of the overall fare paid by the rider.

You may say that it doesn't matter but it DOES matter to me. Especially on the short trips where I am making under $3 gross and Uber is charging the passenger nearly $8. I consider it highly unethical and I am considering canceling such rides and telling the rider I refuse to take them for ethical reasons because they are being overcharged and I am getting less than 50% of the fare for my work. I am sure that this would soon spell my end as a driver though. I wish we could all get together and do something like this but I realize there is not a chance in hell of it.


----------



## Getyourlife

jgiun1 said:


> lmao
> I swear I thought the same thing....she said she didn't want to leave the baby with a stranger.....is it a trunk car seat


Someone opens up the trunk & throws luggage on top of the Ambien laced baby. The pax acts like he didn't see it until he gets to the airport & dings her as unprofessional.
Then BAM!!! Deactivation.


----------



## goneubering

Actionjax said:


> Or be paid more when someone links you as a favorite driver on the system and you reconnect. You can actually start to build a client list.


Is that actually a new feature or are you just hoping for it


----------



## Cableguynoe

MsMaryMack said:


> I work nights and drive nights precisely for this reason. Kids are asleep in bed and they feel like mom is "stay at home" because they're not awake to notice I'm not here...
> 
> I'll sleep when they go to college.


This is why moms are the best!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## jgiun1

MsMaryMack said:


> I work nights and drive nights precisely for this reason. Kids are asleep in bed and they feel like mom is "stay at home" because they're not awake to notice I'm not here...
> 
> I'll sleep when they go to college.


Yea, but a baby is going to watched by a stranger during the day or at night....or maybe the lady in uber presentation meant she pushes baby onto free childcare family members during the day.


----------



## Getyourlife

MsMaryMack said:


> I work nights and drive nights precisely for this reason. Kids are asleep in bed and they feel like mom is "stay at home" because they're not awake to notice I'm not here...
> 
> I'll sleep when they go to college.


That's also a good way to get way from home. Lol


----------



## jgiun1

Were people surprised they didn't try and push or mention the new debit card that will allow money to be invested for millions since basically your cashing out from Uber and going right back to them, so called FREE


----------



## goneubering

uberoff44 said:


> Does anyone have the formula for figuring out how much more we are going to make now that we know all those human interest tidbits about random drivers? I keep coming up with $0.00.


You nailed it!!!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

They wanna tell the antes where to move to help suppress the surge


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

touberornottouber said:


> As a percentage of the overall fare. They increased the rate here 15 cents per mile and 2 cents a minute. That is about a 10% increase for them. Then they also switched from a percentage based model to now just paying flat mileage and time no matter what they charge the rider.
> 
> The end result is that I get paid about 20% less as a percentage of the overall fare paid by the rider.
> 
> You may say that it doesn't matter but it DOES matter to me. Especially on the short trips where I am making under $3 gross and Uber is charging the passenger nearly $8. I consider it highly unethical and I am considering canceling such rides and telling the rider I refuse to take them for ethical reasons because they are being overcharged and I am getting less than 50% of the fare for my work. I am sure that this would soon spell my end as a driver though. I wish we could all get together and do something like this but I realize there is not a chance in hell of it.


you can cancel just dont word it like that, 1 star, request unmatch keep it moving. no need for unnecessary confrontation with pax when cancel rate gets above 30% take a few for the team

you dont have to complete contracts that arent profitable to you just make sure to screen shot everything & back it up & document to support in writing you cancelled the trip because it didn't cover costs.


----------



## KD_LA

I'm excited about the new app. It's an improved and seamless new way for us to not make enough money.


----------



## jgiun1

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> They wanna tell the antes where to move to help suppress the surge


BINGO....I agree

All those countless hours predicting where they'll be before dummies arrive might be null.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

world bout to see what a deebag zuck is in real life does he walk out or plead da fif


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I can’t remember the last time I was this disappointed unless it was the 180 days of change.


----------



## KD_LA

Oh, and by the way, I STILL don't have my new damned LAX airport permit after 4 weeks of back and forth contact. So yes, nice job tending to your "partners."


----------



## Kodyhead

Getyourlife said:


> The lady who said she drives Uber b/c she didn't want to leave her baby with anyone...
> Is her baby riding shotgun or something???


After all the rider complaints I took out the spare tire and now leave my baby there


----------



## 1.5xorbust

KD_LA said:


> Oh, and by the way, I STILL don't have my new damned LAX airport permit after 4 weeks of back and forth contact. So yes, nice job tending to your "partners."


Dara's right there in town. Just go see him personally.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

Rakos said:


> Kinda like when I do the dishes...
> 
> Wash the clothes...
> 
> Fluff up the bed...
> 
> And then NOTHING...8>O
> 
> Why do I even try...
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 221073


One of your best ones


----------



## Nats121

Cableguynoe said:


> While I'm not expecting great things, I will say it takes time to turn a company around. He can't make drastic changes over night.
> And as a new employee(even if he's ceo) he has no choice but to listen to the people that have been there for the first few months while he figures things out.
> 
> So if, and that's a big if, he's wanted to do the right thing for drivers from day one, maybe this is the start of that.
> 
> We'll see.


Hmm, let's see here...

Dara, NOT Travis took away the four extra DFs the drivers received as part of the 180 Days campaign

Dara, NOT Travis implemented the Charlotte,NC surge theft scam

Dara,NOT Travis just increased pax fares, but stiffed the drivers in Louisiana

Dara,NOT Travis bribed/threatened the MIT professor into altering his report on driver earnings

Dara recently made the clueless comment about "tipping big" helping pax get better service

Now this big buildup for an app update...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

KD_LA said:


> I'm excited about the new app. It's an improved and seamless new way for us to not make enough money.
> View attachment 221083


Ants will supress surge now! Great! The updates caters to ants! I had zero problems with the app


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

KD_LA said:


> Do I get a cleaning fee if I'm the one throwing up??


Haha


----------



## ergo

Did anyone get to watch the Q&A session? I was only able to see the presentation, that covered fun stuff and did not address the ONLY important question - rates. I hope people in the room asked it. If you did, can you share the link?


----------



## Actionjax

goneubering said:


> Is that actually a new feature or are you just hoping for it


That's something I wish they had. It has been discussed. Hope it sees the light of day sometime.


----------



## touberornottouber

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Ants will supress surge now! Great! The updates caters to ants! I had zero problems with the app


It really sucks when you find a good area away from the other drivers and the app creates a fake surge right where you are. Then all the noobs come rolling in and you are screwed. It has happened to me so many times.


----------



## luckytown

Actionjax said:


> I have seen the App. To be honest I didn't get much time to play with it but I seen some neat things. But nothing light years ahead that will make a big difference to the average driver or passenger. To be honest I would say most of the big changes you don't see in the background are what Uber wants to deploy. This will help their fraud monitoring and better integration with things like Eats and 3rd party apps that want to tie in to Uber. But if you wrap it in fluff then people might enjoy it as well.
> 
> I would have been more excited if they introduced earnings tied to ratings or something along that line. Or be paid more when someone links you as a favorite driver on the system and you reconnect. You can actually start to build a client list.


Yes I agree....right now all drivers are looked at the same......no rewards for loyalty time or good ratings when its comes to more $$$$$$....they show try to build a fleet of exceptional drivers and they can do that by just compensating a little more....not much....but a little


----------



## Cableguynoe

touberornottouber said:


> It really sucks when you find a good area away from the other drivers and the app creates a fake search right where you are. Then all the noobs come rolling in and you are screwed. It has happened to me so many times.


Stop opening your rider app and no surge will happen


----------



## Bpr2

IHmechanic said:


> At least they didn't roll out the Charlotte experiment nationwide


You hush your mouth


----------



## Cableguynoe

CTK said:


> I felt the exact same way.
> 
> Of all my complaints about Uber, the app was probably at the very bottom of the list.


It wasn't even on my list. 
I like the app.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

Y’all, we are on our own...Get those tips anyway you can...Use your voice, use signs, Have riders rate/tip end trip when you do.


----------



## KD_LA

1.5xorbust said:


> Dara's right there in town. Just go see him personally.


Right... I bet try and get escorted out. If not deactivated too!


----------



## Kodyhead

KD_LA said:


> I'm excited about the new app. It's an improved and seamless new way for us to not make enough money.
> View attachment 221083


Let's just get rid of the earnings section lol


----------



## goneubering

Actionjax said:


> That's something I wish they had. It has been discussed. Hope it sees the light of day sometime.


Then pass this info back up the chain of command. Some of my riders have asked about the feature because they wanted me as their driver the next time they Uber.


----------



## Bpr2

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Y'all, we are on our own...Get those tips anyway you can...Use your voice, use signs, Have riders rate/tip end trip when you do.


When crud like this (the current ad on Groupon) is still being posted&#8230; no one will think it's not not okay to tip us.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Kodyhead said:


> Let's just get rid of the earnings section lol


exactly otherwise the riders will be like wait I paid double that amount why did you get shafted? They did not add this feature to help the driver but to boost their bottom line...


----------



## luckytown

I think there is an opportunity for Lyft here.....do you agree?


----------



## KD_LA

Kodyhead said:


> Let's just get rid of the earnings section lol


Drop the last 2 words of your sentence.


----------



## Bpr2

luckytown said:


> I think there is an opportunity for Lyft here.....do you agree?


What? Buy the old apps software code from uber to improve their app?


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

luckytown said:


> I think there is an opportunity for Lyft here.....do you agree?


If they were smart.......But what do we know, were just wannabe partners with lots of badges and stories to tell...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

luckytown said:


> I think there is an opportunity for Lyft here.....do you agree?


Yeah they have an opening to pick up what Uber left out. Driver Pay.... If Lyft can be the Knight in Shining Armour with driver pay they win....

#LyftsOpportunityOfALifeftime


----------



## KD_LA

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If Lyft can be the Knight in Shining Armour with driver pay they win....


----------



## KMANDERSON

WonderLeeWoman said:


> If they were smart.......


That the problem


----------



## Fritz Duval

Cableguynoe said:


> This is it guys. The moment we've been waiting for.
> 
> MUGA= Make Uber Great Again
> 
> Tuesday's announcement will be life changing.


Not at all, just a new app format


----------



## tohunt4me

Per


OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Party all Night Long!
> View attachment 220795


Perfect !


----------



## luckytown

Bpr2 said:


> What? Buy the old apps software code from uber to improve their app?


How about address pay issues...Offer an extra 2% on every 1000 trips...pay and extra .50cents on all trips the rider is not the account holder...maintain a 4.9 rating and make more money on a graded scale....make more money for a newer vehicle....pay riders when you show up for a trip and there are more people than you can take or there is no baby seat....take 5 lower rates customers and get better rate.....there are many things to do and you dont have to raise rates....


----------



## Rakos

luckytown said:


> How about address pay issues...Offer an extra 2% on every 1000 trips...pay and extra .50cents on all trips the rider is not the account holder...maintain a 4.9 rating and make more money on a graded scale....make more money for a newer vehicle....pay riders when you show up for a trip and there are more people than you can take or there is no baby seat....take 5 lower rates customers and get better rate.....there are many things to do and you dont have to raise rates....


*OBVIOUS...*


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

What was funny: 

> Dara refers to India....the last I heard India shut Uber down?!?!
> For a so called "tech company" the presentation was low level & choppy.
> Dara driving around, without a rider, gives him zero understanding of what drivers face each day. He needs to experience a few late night puke -fests or a friday night in the bronx.

What was NOT so funny:

>Dara suggests that the app is the biggest issue for drivers. From what I have read and heard, driver income & rights trump a new cute app. Hands down! Not a SINGLE mention of $$$$ or rights?
> The number of drivers that watched the presentation represented a very small percentage ot the total driver population. That speaks volumes. 

Opinion:

>The path that Uber is taking will keep part time drivers on the road.
>Since driver wages and rights were not addressed, nothing has really changed. Most full time drivers will remain pissed off. The games driver's play will continue as will the abusive behavior towards riders. Thus, the rideshare market will still be very ripe for competition. 
>I heard nothing about a change in the culture at Uber. Such as a shift toward honesty and ethical practices. If Uber continues to rack up one law suit after another, profit will never be in the cards. The same is true with pissing off govt entities. Uber is very close to D-DAY in several states. The home base of Uber is one of the States that is at odds with Uber. 

.......rideshare is a fantastic concept......the question is.....is Uber the company to make it happen......is Lyft and Google the company....or will it take a new company to made it happen over the long run.

Drive safe


----------



## Friendly Jack

I wonder if Uber did a background check on Dara before they let him drive.


----------



## UberHammer

I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.

Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app? 

WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?


----------



## Actionjax

UBERPROcolorado said:


> What was funny:
> 
> > Dara refers to India....the last I heard India shut Uber down?!?!
> > For a so called "tech company" the presentation was low level & choppy.
> > Dara driving around, without a rider, gives him zero understanding of what drivers face each day. He needs to experience a few late night puke -fests or a friday night in the bronx.
> 
> What was NOT so funny:
> 
> >Dara suggests that the app is the biggest issue for drivers. From what I have read and heard, driver income & rights trump a new cute app. Hands down! Not a SINGLE mention of $$$$ or rights?
> > The number of drivers that watched the presentation represented a very small percentage ot the total driver population. That speaks volumes.
> 
> Opinion:
> 
> >The path that Uber is taking will keep part time drivers on the road.
> >Since driver wages and rights were not addressed, nothing has really changed. Most full time drivers will remain pissed off. The games driver's play will continue as will the abusive behavior towards riders. Thus, the rideshare market will still be very ripe for competition.
> >I heard nothing about a change in the culture at Uber. Such as a shift toward honesty and ethical practices. If Uber continues to rack up one law suit after another, profit will never be in the cards. The same is true with pissing off govt entities. Uber is very close to D-DAY in several states. The home base of Uber is one of the States that is at odds with Uber.
> 
> .......rideshare is a fantastic concept......the question is.....is Uber the company to make it happen......is Lyft and Google the company....or will it take a new company to made it happen over the long run.
> 
> Drive safe


As a driver you only have 1 right. You can quit if you don't like it. That's always been the case and always will be. Drivers have no rights as long as this there are plenty of newbies on their way in to sign up. And as long as this remains a gig and not a job.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

UberHammer said:


> I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.
> 
> Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app?
> 
> WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?


Very true if anything this is backfiring and bringing more attention to Driver Pay or lack there of.


----------



## Actionjax

UberHammer said:


> I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.
> 
> Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app?
> 
> WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?


Got you to watch didn't it? You have been around here long enough to know that Uber does what makes them press. Your real needs come secondary.


----------



## Rakos

UberHammer said:


> I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.
> 
> Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app?
> 
> WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?


Don't you get it...

THAT was your training video...

That they suckered you (and me) into watching...8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberHammer

Actionjax said:


> Got you to watch didn't it? You have been around here long enough to know that Uber does what makes them press. Your real needs come secondary.


I used to think that no press is bad press, until Uber proved me wrong. They're still trying to recover from 2017's bad press. Today won't help.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

UberHammer said:


> I used to think that no press is bad press, until Uber proved me wrong. They're still trying to recover from 2017's bad press. Today won't help.


Today shines the light of 1000 SUNS on the 6000 POUND TURD in the Room..... DRIVER PAY


----------



## scott9002ca

Wow! I am SOOOO excited for the new app! Like this is just what I needed to make my experience driving Uber X great! I cannot wait for the official roll-out! No more ocean surges = no more accidentally driving into the ocean for THIS GUY. Though the underground surges... may make me want to drive into the subway... not sure that was Dara's brightest move. 

But wait? I can now SEE my earnings, AND hide it?!?!?! OMFG. I am just BURSTING with excitement. We don't need any rate increases or pay incentives, just give us a better app. OMG, we can Uber in India and Egypt?!? wow! I am soooo happy!!


----------



## tohunt4me

UBERPROcolorado said:


> What was funny:
> 
> > Dara refers to India....the last I heard India shut Uber down?!?!
> > For a so called "tech company" the presentation was low level & choppy.
> > Dara driving around, without a rider, gives him zero understanding of what drivers face each day. He needs to experience a few late night puke -fests or a friday night in the bronx.
> 
> What was NOT so funny:
> 
> >Dara suggests that the app is the biggest issue for drivers. From what I have read and heard, driver income & rights trump a new cute app. Hands down! Not a SINGLE mention of $$$$ or rights?
> > The number of drivers that watched the presentation represented a very small percentage ot the total driver population. That speaks volumes.
> 
> Opinion:
> 
> >The path that Uber is taking will keep part time drivers on the road.
> >Since driver wages and rights were not addressed, nothing has really changed. Most full time drivers will remain pissed off. The games driver's play will continue as will the abusive behavior towards riders. Thus, the rideshare market will still be very ripe for competition.
> >I heard nothing about a change in the culture at Uber. Such as a shift toward honesty and ethical practices. If Uber continues to rack up one law suit after another, profit will never be in the cards. The same is true with pissing off govt entities. Uber is very close to D-DAY in several states. The home base of Uber is one of the States that is at odds with Uber.
> 
> .......rideshare is a fantastic concept......the question is.....is Uber the company to make it happen......is Lyft and Google the company....or will it take a new company to made it happen over the long run.
> 
> Drive safe


They would Rather turn " The Garden of Eden"
Into low rent slum.


----------



## UberHammer

scott9002ca said:


> Wow! I am SOOOO excited for the new app! Like this is just what I needed to make my experience driving Uber X great! I cannot wait for the official roll-out! No more ocean surges = no more accidentally driving into the ocean for THIS GUY. Though the underground surges... may make me want to drive into the subway... not sure that was Dara's brightest move.
> 
> But wait? I can now SEE my earnings, AND hide it?!?!?! OMFG. I am just BURSTING with excitement. We don't need any rate increases or pay incentives, just give us a better app. OMG, we can Uber in India and Egypt?!? wow! I am soooo happy!!


Don't forget, you can now find announcements you've already read easier.

IT'S ABOUT ####ING TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Kodyhead

luckytown said:


> I think there is an opportunity for Lyft here.....do you agree?


Like replacing kudos with badges?


----------



## Hagong

Is this it? Is this all you can conjure up, Dara K?


----------



## Friendly Jack

Wouldn't you think that a CEO would be wise enough to not make such a big deal about an app update when there are so many *real* issues that concern and affect drivers? This whole event just demonstrates how out of touch Uber and Dara, in particular, is with their driver "partners". If Travis was watching he had to be laughing at the insignificance of it all. Can you imagine him ever putt


UberHammer said:


> I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.
> 
> Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app?
> 
> WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?


Since Dara now knows thst he will never make it as an Uber driver, he figured that he better give this worthless presentation to justify his multimillion dollar salary!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

With the exception of Kim they’re all a bunch of self satisfied buffoons.


----------



## Actionjax

And don't forget in app monitoring will now closely monitor how and when you drive. Fraud prevention metrics will abolish any driver who games the system and immediately deactivate them.

Oh ya and it will auto sell your metrics to the city so they can better plan a better city for transit to eliminate you quicker as Uber will bid to run the logistics of the city transit lines.

Oh wait that's was in the fine print that was not mentioned in the presentation. Forget I said anything....moving on.


----------



## jfinks

Biggest Nothingburger ever.


----------



## tohunt4me

Friendly Jack said:


> I wonder if Uber did a background check on Dara before they let him drive.


Cant find his first 16 years.
In the " Old Country".


----------



## merryon2nd

How... utterly adorable. This whole thing was the build-up of a bad wrestling Pay-Per-View. lmao

All hype, and then no substance. YAY! I got a pretty new interface, that tells ants where to go to kill the surge I've been waiting for all night, shows customers how much I have banked, and informs me that no customers are ordering my car from underwater. It's the Christmas gift I've always wanted.
Who needs more money when there's shiny new crap to look at that puts every driver on the map at a disadvantage?

That's rhetorical of course. Me. I would love to look at shiny new stuff. That I buy. Myself. With the money you should be giving me more of instead of giving me a bloody new app interface!

Being passive-aggressive is fun. Uber gives me MANY reasons to be such. Maybe that's why I stick around for more punishment?
Also rhetorical. Don't answer that.


----------



## BurgerTiime




----------



## Chauffeur_James

The scheme that I think everyone is missing here, Uber is desperate to make drivers use their navigation instead of Waze or Google, so they are trying to make it so that you almost have to use their app to navigate.
Why would Uber need to do such a thing you might ask? Have you ever seen the routes Uber tries to get you to take? Almost every time, Uber tries to make you take the shortest route even if that route adds 10+ minutes to a trip. 
For Uber to become profitable, their upfront fares have to generate them more profits, and with most drivers, at least the ones with a brain, we don’t use their navigation because we have figured out that Uber tries to make you take the shortest possible route whilst charging the customer the longest possible route.
Most things Uber has done is only beneficial to Uber and I figured that was why the CEO needed to get in front of a camera and sell you a product that doesn’t benefit you at all, while selling you on the “best product ever that you can’t do without.” And I was unfortunately right again.


----------



## Uberantman




----------



## CTK

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yeah they have an opening to pick up what Uber left out. Driver Pay.... If Lyft can be the Knight in Shining Armour with driver pay they win....
> 
> #LyftsOpportunityOfALifeftime


Surely you jest! Let me tell you what's going on with Lyft here in Tampa. The Charlotte surge experiment? It's happening with Lyft here in Tampa. Primetime is gone, they replaced it with bonuses in high-demand areas, sometimes. These bonuses can be ridiculously small, like $1.50 sometimes, and they don't always appear when demand is high (ex: bar close on Saturday night, Uber surging at 3x - 4x, nothing from Lyft) Yesterday they started doing maps of where the highest demand is, no Primetime or bonus associated with it, just information. The only thing that was highlighted all day was the airport, where there were 75+ people in queue waiting for a ride. Don't count on Lyft to do anything spectacular, these idiots don't have a clue, and the only thing they seem to truly excel at is pushing drivers towards Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberantman said:


> View attachment 221121


EXACTLY !

Spray painting a turd and declaring it Gold !


----------



## merryon2nd

I think that the REAL scheme being unsighted is that everything they highlighted means MORE money for Uber and ultimately LESS money for drivers while riders sit pretty and untouched while paying rock bottom prices.


----------



## tohunt4me

Passengers are Already disgusted with quality drop !


----------



## jgiun1

Uberantman said:


> View attachment 221121


Everyday somebody posts something that makes me tear......that's it!!!!! Hilarious


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

tohunt4me said:


> Cant find his first 16 years.
> In the " Old Country".


Wasn't he literally "out" self discovering & getting away from the very things he's now creating...?


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber ALREADY CANT RETAIN 4% of the Mediocre!

It can Only get Worse. !


----------



## Chauffeur_James

CTK said:


> Surely you jest! Let me tell you what's going on with Lyft here in Tampa. The Charlotte surge experiment? It's happening with Lyft here in Tampa. Primetime is gone, they replaced it with bonuses in high-demand areas, sometimes. These bonuses can be ridiculously small, like $1.50 sometimes, and they don't always appear when demand is high (ex: bar close on Saturday night, Uber surging at 3x - 4x, nothing from Lyft) Yesterday they started doing maps of where the highest demand is, no Primetime or bonus associated with it, just information. The only thing that was highlighted all day was the airport, where there were 75+ people in queue waiting for a ride. Don't count on Lyft to do anything spectacular, these idiots don't have a clue, and the only thing they seem to truly excel at is pushing drivers towards Uber.


Lyft's smartest (and nastiest) move was the rental car program. "Here's a car you can use for free as long as you maintain an impossible acceptance rating and pickup x amount of trips per week." I see this play out the most at the airport.
Uber will be surging at the highest allowable rate which is 2.5x in Phoenix. They won't let it surge higher than that at the airport. Meanwhile Lyft is prime timing in the airport que lot, but not at the terminals where it should be. Suddenly Uber que slows and I can hear Lyft pings coming in like crazy. 
Usually a rented Chevy Malibu (Lyft's preferred rental vehicle) happily accepts the ping blissfully not realizing that they are making 2.5x less money than the Uber car next to them. It's really sad to watch.


----------



## JimKE

UberHammer said:


> Don't forget, you can now find announcements you've already read easier.
> 
> IT'S ABOUT ####ING TIME!!!!!!


I don't have any problem finding them. I still have the same stupid "Get More Requests by Upgrading to Delivery!" message I've had since the first day...a year and a half ago! Can't get rid of the damn thing!


----------



## henrygates

When I look at previous trip summaries, the map screenshot has a Google watermark on it. I guess I just assumed most of the navigation logic is handled by Google anyway? I haven't had any issue really with Uber navigation, and when not driving Uber I use Google Maps exclusively. I agree that there's nothing really wrong with the app, it works fine. I guess the Accept Trip > Arrive > Pickup > Dropoff sequence could be clearer. Compared to the Lyft app the Uber app already feels pretty advanced.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I am just waiting for the day that Uber take the surge as it across markets and see veterans become ants


----------



## Skorpio

SUMMARY..

OF THE NEW FEATURES..


----------



## tohunt4me

henrygates said:


> When I look at previous trip summaries, the map screenshot has a Google watermark on it. I guess I just assumed most of the navigation logic is handled by Google anyway? I haven't had any issue really with Uber navigation, and when not driving Uber I use Google Maps exclusively. I agree that there's nothing really wrong with the app, it works fine. I guess the Accept Trip > Arrive > Pickup > Dropoff sequence could be clearer. Compared to the Lyft app the Uber app already feels pretty advanced.


Thats nice.
Use WAYMOS NAVIGATION !

What could POSSIBLY go wrong !

And
Allow Google/ Waymo to track their competitions movememts !
Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

tohunt4me said:


> Passengers are Already disgusted with quality drop !


It's gone both ways. I've been doing Select only (sparingly as it rarely pings) for years, and then I decide to pursue a Lyft guarantee that I could parlay with a PDB. Seemed like a simple plan enough... until after a dozen or so trips I learned that the market of Lyft riders in Columbus in the span of a few years had become a plethora of DMV rejects or people that even street corner used car lots couldn't find credit for. Some were like that back in the days when I did X and Lyft regularly (before the rate cuts), but not at the rate it is now. My car will never smell the same again.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I had more fun watching Mark Zuckerberg testify today than I did watching that BS with the exception of Kim.


----------



## JimKE

I was unsmitten by Kim -- probably because of the nonsense she was spewing. To be honest, I thought she was unremarkable.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

henrygates said:


> When I look at previous trip summaries, the map screenshot has a Google watermark on it. I guess I just assumed most of the navigation logic is handled by Google anyway? I haven't had any issue really with Uber navigation, and when not driving Uber I use Google Maps exclusively. I agree that there's nothing really wrong with the app, it works fine. I guess the Accept Trip > Arrive > Pickup > Dropoff sequence could be clearer. Compared to the Lyft app the Uber app already feels pretty advanced.


Uber probably does use Google maps in some form, but they have altered the coding to decide which route to take. If you don't believe me, test it for a week. Look the the route Uber wants you to take, them look it up on Google maps or Waze and tell me which route looks more efficient. Using Uber navigation is giving more money to Uber, I promise you that.


----------



## jgiun1

JimKE said:


> I was unsmitten by Kim -- probably because of the nonsense she was spewing. To be honest, I thought she was unremarkable.


She didn't bring much to the presentation, then handed it off to someone else. She was about as useful as a minimum ride with two stops.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

That whole presentation gets more pathetic the more I think about it.


----------



## tohunt4me

1.5xorbust said:


> That whole presentation gets more pathetic the more I think about it.


Like the " EDSEL : CAR OF THE FUTURE !"CAMPAIGN



1.5xorbust said:


> That whole presentation gets more pathetic the more I think about it.


Like opening a Big Mac box to find a wilted lettuce shred sitting on a grease spot.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

jgiun1 said:


> She didn't bring much to the presentation, then handed it off to someone else. She was about as useful as a minimum ride with two stops.


I guess I got caught up in her looks more than I did her presentation as I don't even remember what she said. At least I was distracted from the overall disgusting experience for a few minutes.


----------



## JimKE

tohunt4me said:


> *Spray painting a turd and declaring it Gold !*


Best - and most accurate - comment of the day! Well done!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

merryon2nd said:


> How... utterly adorable. This whole thing was the build-up of a bad wrestling Pay-Per-View. lmao
> 
> All hype, and then no substance. YAY! I got a pretty new interface, that tells ants where to go to kill the surge I've been waiting for all night, shows customers how much I have banked, and informs me that no customers are ordering my car from underwater. It's the Christmas gift I've always wanted.
> Who needs more money when there's shiny new crap to look at that puts every driver on the map at a disadvantage?
> 
> That's rhetorical of course. Me. I would love to look at shiny new stuff. That I buy. Myself. With the money you should be giving me more of instead of giving me a bloody new app interface!
> 
> Being passive-aggressive is fun. Uber gives me MANY reasons to be such. Maybe that's why I stick around for more punishment?
> Also rhetorical. Don't answer that.


Kind of Like George Foreman ONE PUNCH KO Michael Moorer, Nov. 5, 1994


----------



## JimKE




----------



## Rakos

JimKE said:


> Best - and most accurate - comment of the day! Well done!


You know I wasn't going to do this...butt...


----------



## tohellwithu

So looks like every one is happy with ass changes. Hey uber F***** ur changes. If one of the employee of uber spying and reading this this thread, I wanted to say " don't make fool out of everyone with ur new trick to make more cut". What app changes u talking. Your corporate trick and calculation is just to rip all the driver and rider. So basically put that changes in Travis and dara ass.


----------



## luckytown

so....there are thousands upon thousands of very underwhelmed drivers on the road today.....how do you think the product looks out there...way to to go Dara...


----------



## Homebrand Taxi

And if you or any of your flunkies are reading this, note that the overwhelmingly central issue for drivers-as illustrated by the responses in this thread-is the unsustainable rate of pay. Not a shiny, new bauble. We have had it up to the proverbial with Uber's failure to address this issue. And if they are smart, so has Softbank.

Unhear the crap from your MBA classes. Unread the utter idiocy of men who have never done a day's hard graft in their life. Your business model will NOT succeed by offering cheap, cheap, cheap rides on the vain hope that profitability will come from volume of use. It hasn't worked for the six plus years Uber has been in business and it won't ever. Most people only use Uber as need dictates. They don't use it for fun.

This stream was dreadful.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

KD_LA said:


> We do 21 5-star trip in a single day? Really??
> In Bizzaro World, maybe.
> 
> Less than 39% of my passengers have bothered to rate me. So with that math, I'd have to do 54 rides a day just to (statistically) get 21 ratings. Now, how many of them are low-ballers and entitled paxholes who won't rate 5-stars, is another statistic.


Right, so then you also need to ask, if approx a 3rd of riders rate, and let's say he hit 50%, how the FlyingJ did he get down to 4.91 already...???

I mean, 21 x 2 gets you to 42. Even if all the other rated trips were 4s he would have driven...

Sorry, had to go to paper to figure it.
If his non 5 stars were 4 stars his total rated trips would be 23 for a rating of 4.91

Meaning he has managed to get a 4.91 in less than 50 total trips. IF he was rated 50% of the time.

If the average approx 1/3 or riders rated him then he managed it in just over 60 rides...

I didn't see south of 4.95 till I was past 800.



jgiun1 said:


> Yea, but a baby is going to watched by a stranger during the day or at night....or maybe the lady in uber presentation meant she pushes baby onto free childcare family members during the day.


or the child is going to be "watched" in the home the same way they always are when their Parents are sleeping at night....By her husband while she drives at night...


----------



## JimKE

Rakos said:


> You know I wasn't going to do this...butt...
> 
> View attachment 221137


I'm gonna check a couple of trophy places tomorrow. If I can actually buy one of those, I'm going to have it shipped to SFO.


----------



## YukonDew

Complete disappointment... I did not have any issues with the app.

If updating the app was highest on their priority list, Dara's mumbo jumbo about listening to the "Partners" has zero credibility. No driver I know has been asking for the app to get replaced. EVERY driver I know has at least some other concerns that feed varying degrees of real aggravation. 

I imagine driver turnover may see a notable spike following this "Major Announcement"....


----------



## XPG

AuxCordBoston said:


> What happens to the 80 yr old driver when he refuses to drive pax to a different destination for an express pool when pax demands it?


 Not 80. He is 82 years old and wants to stay connected!


----------



## JimKE

XPG said:


> Not 80. He is 82 years old and wants to stay connected!
> View attachment 221158


Fred is not the problem here. In fact, as we say here in the South, "Fred does us proud."

He's the one thing I agree with Dara on -- I hope I'm in that kind of shape when I reach 82!

I'd love to have Fred as a driver. I'm sure I'd learn a lot about life from Fred's wealth of experience...and that's no BS.


----------



## NorCalPhil

tohunt4me said:


> EXACTLY !
> 
> Spray painting a turd and declaring it Gold !


----------



## CTK

YukonDew said:


> Complete disappointment... I did not have any issues with the app.
> 
> If updating the app was highest on their priority list, Dara's mumbo jumbo about listening to the "Partners" has zero credibility. No driver I know has been asking for the app to get replaced. EVERY driver I know has at least some other concerns that feed varying degrees of real aggravation.
> 
> I imagine driver turnover may see a notable spike following this "Major Announcement"....


You know I think this whole charade was an ego feed for Mr. CEO. "Look at me, I'm actually going to condescend to address you losers directly, and because I'm doing so you should now feel like real "partners". What a bunch of insulting crap. We've had lots of new app versions over the years, this is the first time corporate has gone fishing for a pat on the back for giving us something we don't need.

Dara actually driving? Please. Drive bar closing on Saturday night and then we'll talk. Again, insulting.

I came away from that little presentation far more disgruntled than I was before. This guy gives less of a shit than Travis did, but he'll spend time trying to convince you otherwise with nothing to back it up.


----------



## jgiun1

CTK said:


> You know I think this whole charade was an ego feed for Mr. CEO. "Look at me, I'm actually going to condescend to address you losers directly, and because I'm doing so you should now feel like real "partners". What a bunch of insulting crap. We've had lots of new app versions over the years, this is the first time corporate has gone fishing for a pat on the back for giving us something we don't need.
> 
> Dara actually driving? Please. Drive bar closing on Saturday night and then we'll talk. Again, insulting.
> 
> I came away from that little preservation far more disgruntled than I was before. This guy gives less of a shit than Travis did, but he'll spend time trying to convince you otherwise with nothing to back it up.


Nice post and agree.....I really just wonder what they were thinking doing this stream. Maybe 10% of drivers in Bangladesh complaint about app issue's and 99% of drivers globally want rate changes and make more money. Not only did it not cover driver's real concerns, but the new app will probably hurt all drivers in the end with the little surge "helper"....A.K.A. Ruiner by moving newbies around.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

this addresses zero issues i had and creates more problems that i didnt have before. 

Swear to god. Uber is rubbing salt


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

uberoff44 said:


> During trips you'll no longer have to use those unreliable GPS apps. Instead, voice directions will be provided live, through your phone, by one of the people who also answers driver support inquiries.


awesome so now they can slip down the slope of audio surveillance


----------



## XPG

JimKE said:


> Fred is not the problem here. In fact, as we say here in the South, "Fred does us proud."
> 
> He's the one thing I agree with Dara on -- I hope I'm in that kind of shape when I reach 82!


 Fred was used and abused to open Dara's disgusting PR stunt. I hope he can sue them for this!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

kdyrpr said:


> Wtf .... If they were going to do anything today..... I mean anything the one thing they could have done was to let us see the actual address where we are going to. This way I just won't accept it as opposed to cancelling it.


keep the phone on lock screen the pings show address....until now?



dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> woohoo drivers can hide the fact they got paid $4 for being an uberrickshaw
> 
> unreal
> i wonder if a video can get more dislikes than views?
> 
> screename says it all


 the evil two bring a new meaning to the word "******"



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> They wanna tell the antes where to move to help suppress the surge


yes indeed, designed for folks that just entered the country, barely speak english and think $25 per day earnings is huge, bringing a new meaning to the word "******"



touberornottouber said:


> It really sucks when you find a good area away from the other drivers and the app creates a fake surge right where you are. Then all the noobs come rolling in and you are screwed. It has happened to me so many times.


take it easy,those guys just got off the boat and need to supplement their food stamps



Hagong said:


> Is this it? Is this all you can conjure up, Dara K?


who asked you! Soft Bank loves it



Chauffeur_James said:


> Lyft's smartest (and nastiest) move was the rental car program. "Here's a car you can use for free as long as you maintain an impossible acceptance rating and pickup x amount of trips per week." I see this play out the most at the airport.
> Uber will be surging at the highest allowable rate which is 2.5x in Phoenix. They won't let it surge higher than that at the airport. Meanwhile Lyft is prime timing in the airport que lot, but not at the terminals where it should be. Suddenly Uber que slows and I can hear Lyft pings coming in like crazy.
> Usually a rented Chevy Malibu (Lyft's preferred rental vehicle) happily accepts the ping blissfully not realizing that they are making 2.5x less money than the Uber car next to them. It's really sad to watch.


learn the vulnerabilities of the algo or perish


----------



## AuxCordBoston

XPG said:


> Not 80. He is 82 years old and wants to stay connected!
> View attachment 221158


Lol


----------



## Skorpio

I want to sue Uber for wasting my time watching the HUGE CHANGE.
F*** this organization. Ran by monkeys..
ohh wait I'm a monkey..
forget what I said.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 221094


Man o man where do y'all come up w these amazing art pics!? They're all great, say so much and They do help!


----------



## Yam Digger

goneubering said:


> Then pass this info back up the chain of command. Some of my riders have asked about the feature because they wanted me as their driver the next time they Uber.


I've actually had to tactfully decline a number of these requests because it wasn't legal for me to do it.


Actionjax said:


> Got you to watch didn't it? You have been around here long enough to know that Uber does what makes them press. *Your real needs come secondary*.


If they were even secondary it wouldn't be so bad.


Friendly Jack said:


> Since Dara now knows thst he will never make it as an Uber driver, he figured that he better give this worthless presentation to justify his multimillion dollar salary!


Now I understand the REAL reason this shit-show was done for.


tohunt4me said:


> Cant find his first 16 years.
> In the " Old Country".


Probably hung out with the guards at Evin penitentiary


Chauffeur_James said:


> The scheme that I think everyone is missing here, Uber is desperate to make drivers use their navigation instead of Waze or Google, so they are trying to make it so that you almost have to use their app to navigate.
> Why would Uber need to do such a thing you might ask? *Have you ever seen the routes Uber tries to get you to take? Almost every time, Uber tries to make you take the shortest route *


Yes, I have noticed this too...and for that reason I refuse to Use Uber's (shitty-ass) GPS


XPG said:


> Not 80. He is 82 years old and wants to stay connected!


Should an octogenarian really be driving professionally?


CTK said:


> You know I think this whole charade was an ego feed for Mr. CEO.....Dara actually driving? Please. Drive bar closing on Saturday night and then we'll talk. Again, insulting....I came away from that little presentation far more disgruntled than I was before.


This.


----------



## XPG

Yam Digger said:


> Should an octogenarian really be driving professionally?


 It's not safe. He would be more productive at schooling trust fund CEOs like Dara!


----------



## tomatopaste

1.5xorbust said:


> That whole presentation gets more pathetic the more I think about it.


The Spatula City of live presentations


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Well. Lyft will get more of my time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

This "show" was nothing but a self-congratulatory circle jerk for Uber's tech geeks to show off how "great and wonderful" they are for developing a new app. Whoop dee doo, who cares.

I'd never heard Dara before, but man, what a *****. It seemed like his "show" was a competition to see how many times one person can say the word product in 30 minutes. The app is not a product - it is not for sale - it is a tool used by drivers to provide rideshare services.

I think I preferred Travis, in all honesty. Because there was a little more honesty. At least Travis was upfront about being a dooshbag - he knew he was, drivers knew he was, and he never tried to come across as something he was not.


----------



## JimKE

XPG said:


> Fred was used and abused to open Dara's disgusting PR stunt. I hope he can sue them for this!


Fred has sent all his grandkids and great-grandkids links to his starring role!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

For those of you that need a Kim fix


----------



## Michael1230nj

Actionjax said:


> It's a new driver app. It's been in beta testing for months now.


You had it right


----------



## Yam Digger

When this new driver app rolls out, I'm going to hold off updating for a couple of weeks. This thing will probably have more bugs than a tropical rainforest.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> For those of you that need a Kim fix
> View attachment 221289


_Pfffft_. I pickup better looking than her several times a shift on Saturday night.


----------



## Kodyhead

JimKE said:


> Fred is not the problem here. In fact, as we say here in the South, "Fred does us proud."
> 
> He's the one thing I agree with Dara on -- I hope I'm in that kind of shape when I reach 82!
> 
> I'd love to have Fred as a driver. I'm sure I'd learn a lot about life from Fred's wealth of experience...and that's no BS.


Freds a millenial compared to some of the geezers Ive seen around here lol

The problem with updating the app to make it more idiot proof is we will always make a better idiot


----------



## The Gift of Fish

jgiun1 said:


> the new app will probably hurt all drivers in the end with the little surge "helper"....A.K.A. Ruiner by moving newbies around.


Maybe. Depends how dumb Uber drivers are. Lyft tried this with little indicators on the map to show drivers where they were likely to get a ride. No deal - pay me Prime Time and I _may_ drive to a different area. Otherwise, forget it. Lyft's trial of this didn't fly; I don't expect Uber's to either.


----------



## CTK

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe. Depends how dumb Uber drivers are. Lyft tried this with little indicators on the map to show drivers where they were likely to get a ride. No deal - pay me Prime Time and I _may_ drive to a different area. Otherwise, forget it. Lyft's trial of this didn't fly; I don't expect Uber's to either.


Uber has a short memory. They tried this on their own app several years ago, yellow orange and red heat maps. Didn't work then, won't work now. Surge / Primetime aside, it seems logical to me, and probably to most drivers, that calling us all together at one spot is counterproductive to us making money.

Lyft is currently using this feature in Tampa Bay. The place they highlight almost exclusively on the map is the airport. While no one is arguing that there is high demand at the airport, what they're not taking into account is that there are people in the airport queue waiting hours for a ride. If the feature is designed to have us drive to the high-demand areas, highlighting the airport - where the drivers far exceed the demand - is ridiculous and renders the feature completely useless.


----------



## JimKE

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe. Depends how dumb Uber drivers are. Lyft tried this with little indicators on the map to show drivers where they were likely to get a ride. No deal - pay me Prime Time and I _may_ drive to a different area. Otherwise, forget it. Lyft's trial of this didn't fly; I don't expect Uber's to either.


I ignore that precious advice from Lyft too, but you have more confidence in ants than I do. The difference is Uber has lots of drivers, so it's going to be like a parade of lemmings!


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

UberHammer said:


> I get about 100 application updates on my phone per month.
> 
> Can you imagine if all those companies sent me an invite to watch a special announcement about their new app?
> 
> WTF did Uber think updating their app was so special to warrant this special announcement?





The Gift of Fish said:


> This "show" was nothing but a self-congratulatory circle jerk for Uber's tech geeks to show off how "great and wonderful" they are for developing a new app. Whoop dee doo, who cares.
> 
> I'd never heard Dara before, but man, what a *****. It seemed like his "show" was a competition to see how many times one person can say the word product in 30 minutes. The app is not a product - it is not for sale - it is a tool used by drivers to provide rideshare services.
> 
> I think I preferred Travis, in all honesty. Because there was a little more honesty. At least Travis was upfront about being a dooshbag - he knew he was, drivers knew he was, and he never tried to come across as something he was not.


You nailed IT



tomatopaste said:


> The Spatula City of live presentations


Lol love IT...A great comparison



WonderLeeWoman said:


> You nailed IT
> 
> Lol Wow, What A great comparison


And deserves global recognition (You must be an Engineer lol) ha maybe you are....


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

Beur said:


> It's the merger of Lyft and Uber he's announcing.
> 
> View attachment 220639


That's gotta be the best one!!


----------



## Koolbreze

Rakos said:


> First words from his mouth...
> 
> "Drivers...you are screwed"...8>O
> 
> "Since you are doing SUCH a GREAT job...
> 
> You now are REQUIRED to do...
> 
> 1 poo ride per hour with 3 pickups...
> 
> AND surge has been replaced...
> 
> And in it's place nationwide...
> 
> We are implementing...
> 
> The Charlotte experiment...
> 
> Where you get ride credits...
> 
> Instead of money for taking surges...
> 
> Oh...and the Uber Gocard...
> 
> is required now...no exceptions...
> 
> we already know how much you make...
> 
> We are SURE these changes will help...
> 
> Thank you"...
> 
> Fearless Leader Dara
> View attachment 220331
> 
> Rakos


The only poo ride given is one by you.


----------



## czervik7

If I’d have taken the time to watch this “important” announcement I’d be more pissed than I am. Tell me when the new, improved app lets riders tip BEFORE arriving at their destination, so the rider has to look me in the face and not tip — just like any other tipping situation. Who the hell tells their waitress, “I’ll hit you up on Venmo when I get home.” Yeah, sure. Ok.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

Got an official email today, saying all that Dara said in the live stream about the new app. How it was _*created by Uber with input from the drivers, how they listened to all of us, and are giving us what we all wanted so badly*_...... a new app! I feel so special and privileged now, it's like Christmas in April!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

It does nothing we want. Which is hilarious.


----------



## JimKE

Skepticaldriver said:


> It does nothing we want. Which is hilarious.


"Hilarious" is not exactly the word I'd use...


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Nor would i. But its preaching to the choir putting that here


----------



## NomorePOOL

Best way to improve driver experience is better pay. But I guess they did not get enough of those requests. So far everyone featured in that video are from India or high paying areas. Screw the other 99%


----------



## KD_LA

So, after blabbing out 24 pages of thoughts, ideas, complaints, and rebukes -- who can pronounce his last name??!!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

KD_LA said:


> So, after blabbing out 24 pages of thoughts, ideas, complaints, and rebukes -- who can pronounce his last name??!!
> View attachment 223138


Who?


----------



## KD_LA

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Who?


Who else? Mr. Dara K.


----------



## jgiun1

His name is hard...I would muck it up if I met him (let's shoot for 500th reply) lol


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Who?


No, Who's on first!


----------

